# Gemmy/Tekky Toys 2013 Predictions



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Gemmy will be doing more inflatables than anything else; that's my prediction

As for Tekky, more creepy toys, one hopefully being a ventriloquist dummy this time around. Pop-up/rising and object-lifting characters are another good possibility, since those products of theirs seem to be quite popular each year. They have not done any licensed characters, have they? I like that open-mindedness, since so many movie characters are overdone. I would _love_ to see a plague doctor and/or ghostly masquerade characters.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I would love to see some video game characters appear as licensed figures. Hopefully we will see that this year.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

i really hope that gemmy will up there scaryness factor! i hope to see a new melting witch and some skeletons. i think they should make a halloween version of flex tech.
Tekky toys needs to have more support on there props and make sure they brake less  i would hope to see cheeper prices but that propbaly wont happen


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

I think Gemmy should make a scary prop too I did not like the wicked witch prop she was not popular at my Spirit Store I was there for the after Halloween sales and they did not sell any of the wicked witch props. And they had a ton of jumping spiders left too I know those are made by tekky toys. I hope Spirit makes a scary license figure I think it might be a new Leatherface maybe Jigsaw he would probably be 200 instead of there regular 250 since he is smaller.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

slash said:


> ...maybe Jigsaw he would probably be 200 instead of there regular 250 since he is smaller.


A couple of years ago, they were going to, but it never happened for some reason; would be wise to get that sucker into production...


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

A new Leatherface is almost certain. If they do truly remake him I'll redress him and turn him into more of a mad scientist with a chainsaw. (I already have the original but I like him to much to change him.)

Another idea, Gemmy should make a Slenderman figure. It would be fairly simple but extremely creepy! And they should give him a scary face. (Like the one below from the new "Haunt" game


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> Another idea, Gemmy should make a Slenderman figure. It would be fairly simple but extremely creepy! And they should give him a scary face. (Like the one below from the new "Haunt" game


That is a novel idea, Penumbra. He is pretty [email protected] creepy, so the character also gets my vote


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

As for Tekky, I'll be interested to see if they come up with anything good. Their newest thing is popups, which is great. I'd also like to see them expand on the implementation of connecting props together, such as the electric box/electric chair prop did last year. That has huge possibilities. It could possibly animate multiple props in a scene if they developed an external controller, whereby you hooked up props to receive a simple trigger program. User defined, such as which channel and at what time a prop triggers would be killer. Imagine a scene of perhaps three or four [or more] like-props being able to be triggered in your custom sequence. Big possibilities for Tekky in that area. I prefer Tekky because they have generic props. Gemmy licensed figures never appealed to me.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Would love it if some maker would re-create the characters from the GRIMM TV show.


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Like @shockwave said, the controlling of props and having the ability to connect them would get my attention. I had seen the electrocuted prisoner and didn't think much of it. I thought it was cool but I didn't feel compelled to open the wallet. But once I saw the electronic box connected to it then it made sense. Unfortunately by that time the prisoner was sold out everywhere. Still I was digging the concept of linking the items to create the overall effect. The only problem is that some of the mechanical items seem too delicate. I picked up the electronic box and connected it to the insane killer to mimic a similar scene, but I'd hold my breath every time I'd activate the box cause sometimes the gears would get out of whack and it would either leave the door open or sometimes not open at all.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, the electric box was notorious for being poorly made. I didn't see a single one that held up in the stores for long at all. Good idea, really poorly made piece. That's why I didn't buy it, or the electricution prisoner. Although the prisioner was the better choice. Something tells me that prop will be back this year.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

J.Marcus has added a few new things on their site. But none appear to be by Gemmy or Tekky.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I hope Gemmy revives some of their older props. It would be cool if they brought back leatherface, mummy, and vigor.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Cloak_Dagger said:


> I hope Gemmy revives some of their older props. It would be cool if they brought back leatherface, mummy, and vigor.


that could happen they brought Dr Shivers back Grandin Road sold him.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

As for Tekky, I have John Doe and the Electrical Panel. And would love to see some mad lab props that could be "powered on" using the panel as well. Flip the switch, the lab comes to life and John Doe rises. Doesn't have to be Frankenstein for me. For me the popping door panel and the skull could have been left out.

I liked Tekky's jumping items. Something else along those lines would be interesting. 

Since carnevils/circus themes have been popular how about a gorilla torso that has animation. I have their ventriloquist and dummy prop and love them so they kind of already are in that theme arena. I'd say expand on their swinging/rocking bat theme and do a swinging monkey holding onto a branch with one arm. The monkey should have glowing yellow eyes, exposed fangs and look evil. Screetching monkey sounds would be nice as well.

Has anyone done a lurching, snapping croc or alligator? Tekky would be a good choice for one of those. Compliment it with some voodoo like props.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh man I hope tekky never does clowns. The market is over saturated with clown stuff. In fact I hope tekky DOES do all clowns one year. It'll give me a reason not to buy anything and save some money for a change!


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

I think gemmy should make halloween flextech and also re release their midnight countess and all there 5ft dancing props like the skeleton and pirate skeleton. Man, it would make me happy to see the 5ft animated singing dancing props at walmart again


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Shockwave199 said:


> Oh man I hope tekky never does clowns. The market is over saturated with clown stuff. In fact I hope tekky DOES do all clowns one year. It'll give me a reason not to buy anything and save some money for a change!



I kind of agree. Besides Spirit Halloween pretty much covered the clowns and a number of other circus props the last few years, but they never went into the animal realm. Both Tekky and Spirit (not sure who manufacturered their stuff) featured crawling props over the past few years so a croc/gator wouldn't be a stretch for them. I think the animal props could be used in jungle, swamp/bayou/voodoo, circus, and pirate themes so would be pretty versatile.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Whatever they do, they have got to up the quality of all their stuff. For the money they want for their props the quality is terribly lacking.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Both Tekky and Spirit (not sure who manufacturered their stuff) featured crawling props over the past few years so a croc/gator wouldn't be a stretch for them. I think the animal props could be used in jungle, swamp/bayou/voodoo, circus, and pirate themes so would be pretty versatile.


Wonderful suggestion, GoS. 

A thrashing/biting shark head could be interesting. Or, how about some possessed taxidermy pieces, like in the movie _House_? Creepy, but the mounted swordfish part (which begins this compilation and continues a little later, too) is one of the funniest scenes _ever_...


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

slash said:


> that could happen they brought Dr Shivers back Grandin Road sold him.


I bought him that year. That was in 2011, right? The problem for me is if they only carry a life size prop for one year and discontinue them I usually cannot afford it in that small time frame.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Garthgoyle. I've thought about how to incorporate a shark into my pirate theme and that's been a bit more difficult due to the water setting i'd expect him to be in. But a Jaws-like effect would be cool if it could be set up. If you were doing a ToTers' photo op with some monster fishes of the deep for example, it might throw a scare into someone if the shark suddenly came alive while they were posing with him. Have my doubts it would be popular enough to be worth producing however. 

That clip was funny. Can't say the mounted fish did anything for me although the eye movement was nice. Kind of reminded me of Big Mouth Billy Bass there (and a Gemmy hit BTW)! Clearly my suggestions are along the lines of what I have as upcoming haunt themes. I'm not into gory stuff but those that are could still use props like this to set up a gory scene, swamp creatures having snacked on unfortunte bypassers, etc. for example.

Since Spirit Halloween (and I'm assuming props made by Gemmy for them) has been featuring more "movie"-related props, unfortunately the only thing I could think of using along those lines would be a King Kong gorilla who would beat his chest and show his teeth. Oh, I guess I'd love to see an old Lon Chaney inspired mummy with hanging tattered linen wraps though. I have the moaning mummy from Gemmy from a number of years ago. It was the first life-size prop I bought but I'd love something more adult-like and scarier to use in my tomb haunt and would switch the moaning guy out for a more realistic one. I loved the movie "Star Gate" and enjoyed the remake series of films from "The Mummy" so anything along the lines of those would work for me, like a horus-headed guy maybe. 

Guess I could see a big slithering Snake prop, like a giant python. OR, a few of us recently bought a Home Depot Gemmy witch prop that has an interesting head movement. Her head is in a normal position upright and then she drops her head down to get a closer look at you. It's kind of a cool effect and if they could turn the witch into a giant cobra for example having the snake head come out at you could make for an interesing prop. 

I have a collection of zombie and cemetary props so kind of maxed out on those. 

The one thing I do wish Gemmy and Tekky and Spirit Halloween would do is release photos and descriptions of the upcoming year's props way earlier than they have in the past. It would give you a chance to brainstorm on how to include the ones you like and budget for them as well.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks Garthgoyle. I've thought about how to incorporate a shark into my pirate theme and that's been a bit more difficult due to the water setting i'd expect him to be in. But a Jaws-like effect would be cool if it could be set up. If you were doing a ToTers' photo op with some monster fishes of the deep for example, it might throw a scare into someone if the shark suddenly came alive while they were posing with him. Have my doubts it would be popular enough to be worth producing however.
> 
> That clip was funny. Can't say the mounted fish did anything for me although the eye movement was nice. Kind of reminded me of Big Mouth Billy Bass there (and a Gemmy hit BTW)! Clearly my suggestions are along the lines of what I have as upcoming haunt themes. I'm not into gory stuff but those that are could still use props like this to set up a gory scene, swamp creatures having snacked on unfortunte bypassers, etc. for example.
> 
> ...


I hear you GOS. I wish I had the opportunity to own the Gemmy mummy & vigor. I too wish they would release photos and descriptions to give us a chance to budget for the month of October. I'm jealous you got the Gemmy witch from Home Depot. That was a stellar bargain. I was depressed when I realized I missed the opportunity...


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Let's not forget about Mario Chiodo Studios and Morbid Enterprises, They make great props too.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> Let's not forget about Mario Chiodo Studios and Morbid Enterprises, They make great props too.


Yep. Still love Chiodo's folding wooden coffin from years ago. Morbid's recent light-up pictures are really cool, too. Should be interesting to see what both do this year.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i also think leather face will be available this year


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I would love to see gemmy make a zombie cowboy (I'm a HUGE Clint Eastwood fan  ), maybe kinda like the one spirit had a while ago, but unless they make that or possibly leatherface, Im gunna mainly invest in gag studios and distortions


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I would love to see gemmy make a zombie cowboy (I'm a HUGE Clint Eastwood fan  ), maybe kinda like the one spirit had a while ago, but unless they make that or possibly leatherface, Im gunna mainly invest in gag studios and distortions


a friend of mine said you can ask gemmy to make a prop but not ask to make details like "gemmy can u make a werewolf with bloody teeth ,ripped up jeans and sneakers"ect...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> a friend of mine said you can ask gemmy to make a prop but not ask to make details like "gemmy can u make a werewolf with bloody teeth ,ripped up jeans and sneakers"ect...


I wouldn't waste my time, honestly. Unless what is suggested is a _major_ Hollywood character, there is not much chance of enough people showing interest and also writing in attempting to get it produced. The company is going to do what _they_ intend to as far as generic monsters, although people can choose to believe that they had a hand in it if it helps them make it through the day.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

Ya, unless hundreds of people e-mailed them w/ the same idea for a prop, I doubt they would do it


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i know its too late already i don't know how long gemmy makes there props


----------



## skullpumpkin (Jul 16, 2012)

I found these new halloween airblowns for 2013. I found them in google images but when I clicked on them it took me to yard inflatables and said it could not be found but I did copy the images so I could share them


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

skullpumpkin said:


> View attachment 147882
> View attachment 147869
> View attachment 147870
> View attachment 147871
> ...


omg awesome find i hope the ghosts are in stores


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd love to see a standing ghost figure that is actually transparent. Don't know how this would be done, but it would be cool.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> I'd love to see a standing ghost figure that is actually transparent. Don't know how this would be done, but it would be cool.


Vinyl... I like the idea, Penumbra.


----------



## Casketvamp (Feb 18, 2010)

I was at Halloween Depot a few days ago and I see someone (maybe Tekky Toys) is trying to rip off Distortions very cool Lullaby animation. The mom and baby are poorly sculpted and the voiceovers for these "animations" are so stupid.... the 2 pieces Im talking about are Friends Forever and Moldy Mommy. Garbage IMHO


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Casketvamp said:


> I was at Halloween Depot a few days ago and I see someone (maybe Tekky Toys) is trying to rip off Distortions very cool Lullaby animation.


That's how the world works - one sees something that they can capitalize on, and they go for it. Might not be quite the same quality, but if the price is lower, they know that people will bite. Speaking as someone with a very limited budget, I go where I can afford to buy goods, and it works the same when it comes to Halloween purchases for many, myself included. I'm not saying that one of those props is technically better than the other, just that there is a budget market, a fact that companies _will_ find ways to make work to their advantage.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Casketvamp said:


> I was at Halloween Depot a few days ago and I see someone (maybe Tekky Toys) is trying to rip off Distortions very cool Lullaby animation. The mom and baby are poorly sculpted and the voiceovers for these "animations" are so stupid.... the 2 pieces Im talking about are Friends Forever and Moldy Mommy. Garbage IMHO


Huh, they're not showing them online- at least not under those names.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Casketvamp said:


> I was at Halloween Depot a few days ago and I see someone (maybe Tekky Toys) is trying to rip off Distortions very cool Lullaby animation. The mom and baby are poorly sculpted and the voiceovers for these "animations" are so stupid.... the 2 pieces Im talking about are Friends Forever and Moldy Mommy. Garbage IMHO


its from morris costume check there chanel out to see there new props


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

It actually by Mario Chiodo Studios.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

this year im expecing more head dropping life sizes and more props like the ghost girl she was awesome . hopefully Gemmy makes more ghost life sizes


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Companies should start making more steam punk figures. I am a huge steam punk fan and I know many other people are.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I've started making my own steampunk fiqures. Anytime i imagine tekky/gemmy doing something steampunk, i have a feeling it would look plasticy


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

If anybody is going to Transworld and finds anything new for this year, please being back photos.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> A new Leatherface is almost certain. If they do truly remake him I'll redress him and turn him into more of a mad scientist with a chainsaw. (I already have the original but I like him to much to change him.)
> 
> Another idea, Gemmy should make a Slenderman figure. It would be fairly simple but extremely creepy! And they should give him a scary face. (Like the one below from the new "Haunt" game


A new Leatherface sounds pretty cool, though I think Gemmy should stop making multiple versions of props; They have made 2 Jasons, 2 Freddys, and 2 Michael Myers already. I would still really like a Jigsaw to be honest, I have wanted them to make that for a long time.  I do also agree that it should be less money than other licensed figures (Since in reality he would be pretty small), Maybe around $180 instead of $200 like the Wicked Witch. Where did you hear that they were making a new Leatherface this year? I have seen people requesting it before but I never knew it was nearly confirmed.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> this year im expecing more head dropping life sizes and more props like the ghost girl she was awesome . hopefully Gemmy makes more ghost life sizes


I agree, the Ghost Girl prop last year was the best non-licensed figure I had seen in years. I really like how they incorporated their well-known Airblown Inflatables into a life-sized figure. Plus, it had really good motions over all. 
Maybe this year they could make something similar to that like a mummy with similar movements ; It could start out with its head down and arms crossed, but when activated it could lift its head (Which would then show an illuminated skeletal face through the fabric) and uncross its arms, waving them rapidly like Ghost Girl. I know, this is probably too complicated of a design, but I do see it being possible.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I think Gemmy should do a Haunted Mansion line. A Madame Leota Spirit Ball, singing busts, raven, etc, especially if they do a lot of Disney stuff. Tekky needs to do 2 things: 1. A line of animated heads/skulls that hook into an earphone jack of an MP3 player. You could make a body, and hide the device, with the head on top. Think of it, you could have a ghoul telling stories or singing on the porch. 2. Make mini projectors, (like they have mini strobe lights,) and have a USB and/or IiPod dock. With the USB, you can upload projections to it. With the docking base, you can get a projection from Youtube, put the link on a video loop site, and such. The size would make it easy to hide.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I agree Tekky Toy's need to step it up on the quality of their products. One of the LED's off my Tekky "Rocking Bat" prop died after 10-15 uses. I've also heard people having issues with Demonica and the Creepy Caretaker as well!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's a good question. Do retail companies like Gemmy and Tekky Toys go to these tradeshows and conventions? I've noticed that they use Gemmy/Tekky products as much as specialty products, though the specialty stuff is usually better. Also, besides Spirit, do other Halloween stores go to them, too?


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

There was a booth at Transworld that had a Gemmy prop very similar to Donna the Dead. She was called "The Sister" or something of the sort. Her shoulders moved up and down and her head rotated as she moaned and her eyes lit up. She had black hair and wore a white gown. She had a face similar to that one Vampiress prop holding the treat tray that was never released. She was about 5-6' tall. I'm assuming she's going to be released this year.

I have no pictures, But i'm sure they'll surface eventually.
-Anthony


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

If anybody did go to Transworld and has pictures, please share.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you go to YouTube and search for Transworld 2013 you will find lots of videos. Might take a while but maybe you can find the booth you are looking for in one of the videos. From the few I checked out last night the high end pro-haunt quality props looked fantastic. Certainly not for my budget but fun to look at all the same. Some great sculpting and finish work.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

At 4:21, this looks like a great prop along those lines- but I'll wager this is an expensive one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

That would be so cool! I have ghost girl and that prop is VERY strong and it's base is heavy and the poles are made out of metal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Well demonica is coming back this year. and I have a video on my youtube channel about the new props.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Gem my should make a ghost bride


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Where did you see them and those are made by Morris Costumes (Distortions Main Distributor)


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

its from gemmy?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

a few more props appeared at jmarcus toys website some from last year from spirit ,the prop that interested me was the haunted clock with the snapping sam guy popping out behind the clock


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I have been looking through the Transworld videos, I have not found anything that shows the SunStar booth, although I did find a video of the Morris Costumes booth. One thing that strikes me is that Tekky Toys is going to be making a doll version of the Jumping Spider. I personally think this is the best "Jumper" so far.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

thats a awesome idea CCdalek i like the idea of a skeletal face showing through the fabrics reminds me of the phantom mirrors i do agree with the ghost girl i don't mind the hands cause people won't really notice in the dark the arms being crossed will be complicated maybe magnets would do


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> ...although I did find a video of the Morris Costumes booth. One thing that strikes me is that Tekky Toys is going to be making a doll version of the Jumping Spider.


Mind sharing those videos, please?


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Here is the site for Tekky's Halloween.
http://tekkytoys.com/pages/halloween1.php
Gemmy's is not showing Halloween yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, just noticed on a visit to the Tekky Toy site today that they have rebuilt the Halloween & Harvest area and there are now 92 items listed. Most of them have supporting instructions and videos as well, so great if you need help with a prop you bought last year. I think there might have been a few new items that I didn't remember from last year like: Jacked up Jill, Jumping Zombie, Monster Candy Jar. 

I emailed them to find out if they have the MIT cables available for their John Doe, Death Row and High Voltage Panel props, and if so, where they can be ordered from, pricing and how many props like multiple John Doe's can be connected to the Panel with the MIT cables. I'll post back when they answer. Probably should have asked if they have other props coming out this year that will also work with MIT cables. Oh well.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think there might have been a few new items that I didn't remember from last year like: Jacked up Jill, Jumping Zombie, Monster Candy Jar.


No, those were there last year... Bring on the _new_ new


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

A Jumping Doll? That sounds awesome! Do you happen to have the link to that video so we could see what it looks like? If it looks similar to Jacked Up Jill from Spirit Halloween (Without the Jack-in-the-box part of course) I think that would be pretty spooky.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CCdalek, I don't know for sure if this is the same doll, especially since it is labeled as being from Morris in the post, but Terra posted a picture of a pretty neat one in this thread (in the first post, not too far down): http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/125716-terra-transworld-2013-a.html. If it turns out that there is another, I would love to see it, too...


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Wow, thanks Garthgoyle! If that is the doll (Which it seems like it is as Penumbra described), I can't wait to see it in person. It appears to be a neat design based on the looks; It would cause a nice scare for a haunted nursery-type theme.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You're welcome. Here is hoping that it won't be too expensive...


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

That is the one I saw. Tekky seems to be making so many jumping props, it's hard to keep track.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

skullpumpkin said:


> View attachment 147882
> View attachment 147869
> View attachment 147870
> View attachment 147871
> ...


on another website i read on the neon airblown descriptions it said they'll come with a black light spot light a few things caught my eye like this new lampost w//a banner on the headless pumpkin head monster theres 2 versions one small and the other 14ft


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> You're welcome. Here is hoping that it won't be too expensive...[/Q
> 
> haunted props has the new lunging baby doll listed for 88.77
> http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/mr-124277.htm


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I also found the jumping zombie doll on the Halloween Express website. It was listed for a bit more than Haunted Props ($104.95). On their site it was titled the "Lunging Graveyard Baby", but I don't know if that is the official name yet. Based on the picture it looks pretty spooky, however I would still want to see it in person or at least a video before making any decisions on if it is worth it.

Here is the link: http://www.halloweenexpress.com/lunging-graveyard-baby-p-25483.html


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

The lullaby ripoff Moldy Mommy is being made by Mario Chiodo. From what I can tell only the head, hands and baby are sculpted. The feet are plastic blow molds and you have to assemble the interior. So in addition to a far inferior sculpt you are also getting a much less reliable product vs the Distortions original with a full latex body and metal armature. All to save $100 or so. I think if your going to spend that kind of money on a product you might as well go all the way and get the good stuff that you know will last a long time.

The tekky lunging doll looks interesting. I'm curious to see a video with the motion and sound. I'm doing a nursery theme this year so this would be really handy, but I'm guessing this may be expensive. Halloween Express has it listed at $105. Maybe if I can pick it up at an after-Halloween sale. 

The other animated doll that everyone is posting videos about from Transworld is also really cool, but its definitely a pro prop. Haunted Props has it listed at $1500. 

http://www.hauntedprops.com/product-p/animated broken doll.htm

The motion on the thing is so simple though - just a slow rotation - it seems like it would be really easy to make your own version at home. I could see making this from a shiatsu massager for example, with doll parts and clothing coming from goodwill. If I can track down another shiatsu I may give it a try.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the links. I do like the doll, but not enough to pay almost $100 for it... On the other hand, if the life-sized one was that price, I would be buying that in a heartbeat


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

CCdalek said:


> I also found the jumping zombie doll on the Halloween Express website. It was listed for a bit more than Haunted Props ($104.95). On their site it was titled the "Lunging Graveyard Baby", but I don't know if that is the official name yet. Based on the picture it looks pretty spooky, however I would still want to see it in person or at least a video before making any decisions on if it is worth it.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.halloweenexpress.com/lunging-graveyard-baby-p-25483.html


I know this is off topic, bur Halloween Express is overpriced. I went in there one time. They wanted $40 for a Ghostface costume. I paid $30 for the costume, gloves, and prop knife.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

at Party City.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a video of the doll on youtube. But it is from morris


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/groups/gemmy-halloween-appreciation-club.html

^

Please join club + join in on the discussion and post pictures.....


----------



## Pumpkinman94 (Feb 19, 2013)

Go check out Halloween express for more new gemmy airblown inflatable designs, there's some very nice one's but Halloween express is a bit too expensive for me!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> I also found the jumping zombie doll on the Halloween Express website. It was listed for a bit more than Haunted Props ($104.95). On their site it was titled the "Lunging Graveyard Baby", but I don't know if that is the official name yet. Based on the picture it looks pretty spooky, however I would still want to see it in person or at least a video before making any decisions on if it is worth it.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.halloweenexpress.com/lunging-graveyard-baby-p-25483.html


so far my favorite thing


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i seen two pictures of tekky toys these 2 props where for last year but aren't in there website :crazy cat lady and tombstone shaker either these are very old or never released they both look awesome looks nothing like there props


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i seen two pictures of tekky toys these 2 props where for last year but aren't in there website :crazy cat lady and tombstone shaker either these are very old or never released they both look awesome looks nothing like there props


Have you got any picture of those?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

GhostHost999 said:


> Have you got any picture of those?


nope but i know the link here  http://2coolghouls.blogspot.com/2012/08/tekky-toys-halloween-catalog-2012.html


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Gemmy could do more with the Ghost Girl.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I think someone should do a line of Alien and Predator props. Think of it: Use the frame and mechanics of the Jumping Spider, but make it a face higher.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I really hope Tekky Toys releases those 2 props this year, especially the Crazy Cat Lady. From the picture it appears she rocks side to side as she and her cat make noises, similar to their Death Row and Serial Killer but less of a violent motion. Therefore, I would guess if she is released this year would cost around the same price of $99.99. Here is a picture for those of you wondering what she looks like. It looks like more of a sketch than an actual prop, but it was in the catalog.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> I really hope Tekky Toys releases those 2 props this year, especially the Crazy Cat Lady. From the picture it appears she rocks side to side as she and her cat make noises, similar to their Death Row and Serial Killer but less of a violent motion. Therefore, I would guess if she is released this year would cost around the same price of $99.99. Here is a picture for those of you wondering what she looks like. It looks like more of a sketch than an actual prop, but it was in the catalog.


those 2 props are cool looks like nothing like the props they made i do hope they make a video of them on there website


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Both of those seem like they would be incredible, going by the illustrations and descriptions.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

This is probably one of tekkys most deatailed prop


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Tekky toys is making a furry brown jumping spider ill post the pic when i get on a pc.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Heres the furry little guy i was talking about


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's the brown jumping spider


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Casketvamp said:


> I was at Halloween Depot a few days ago and I see someone (maybe Tekky Toys) is trying to rip off Distortions very cool Lullaby animation. The mom and baby are poorly sculpted and the voiceovers for these "animations" are so stupid.... the 2 pieces Im talking about are Friends Forever and Moldy Mommy. Garbage IMHO


Could you make a video?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey Guys BOY DO I HAVE A SNEEK PEEK FOR YOU!


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow that freaking scared me


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

Its very cool though


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

this year has to be exciting


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

Ya I can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

it will be back this year. spirit Halloween said that to me. just I would rather have an actor in a chair


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> it will be back this year. spirit Halloween said that to me. just I would rather have an actor in a chair


what would be back?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

Death row


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

ok ok i promised some1 a link to mona lott this link should work here http://www.amazingpartystore.com/storefront/productdetail.aspx?idproduct=79445&idcat=2532 i saw in a other thread that she had the same head movement as the horace the butler and she was released but there was very few  i do want her


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I remember seeing her, but she was originally made for 2009 i think, because thats when i went on that exact same site and saw her


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

I have 3 sneek peeks! [


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


>


looks creeepy as heck would be scary anywhere in my house but mostly the basement


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I remember seeing her, but she was originally made for 2009 i think, because thats when i went on that exact same site and saw her


i even saw jigsaw i think it was made from sunstar industries cause some one asked gemmy on facebook if it was released they said they didn't made it


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Neat videos of the new items. Thanks for sharing, Halloweenprops4ever.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Where did you find these videos?


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

i dont see any new gemmy props for this year except for inflatables.... but on tekky toys website it has two blank prop page with no image so i wondering what they are


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

could be one of the 6 props already shown


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

I still like lullaby from distortions, this one looks much more plastic and breakable.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I think it looks cool. It does have more motion, although the soundtrack is overkill. I wish they didn't put in the music box. Just the mother humming and the baby laughing/crying would have been creepy enough for me.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, rock a bye looks pretty amazing. The vid is too low res to tell for sure, but even the baby's mouth looks like it's moving. But this is pretty slick- rocking, head and jaw movement, baby, looks like eyes light up, and full sound track. This could be one very good prop for them this year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

The baby's mouth dose not move. But the grandma's mouth dose! =)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> Where did you find these videos?


He could tell you, but then he would have to kill you, and there would be _zero_ chance of owning the props then...


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> could be one of the 6 props already shown


Could you post a video or photo of one of these six props already shown?

Thanks again,


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Spinechiller said:


> Could you post a video or photo of one of these six props already shown?
> 
> Thanks again,


check page 9


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

The nurse is the same format as the convulsing zombie, and he was only available at halloween city last year. And he did show up at mine eventually. Wonder if that's the nurses fait as well. We'll see....

http://tekkytoys.com/pages/halloween2.php?productID=138


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I was never able to get a Convulsing Zombie for that reason; There aren't any Halloween City stores within 300 miles from where I live. I really hope the Convulsing Nurse will not become their 3rd exclusive Tekky Toys prop, I think she looks really cool but wouldn't be worth going so far out of the way to get one. I think if Spirit is having an Asylum-type theme this year with Rock-a-Bye Baby, she would go perfectly with that theme. Hopefully they would not raise the price any more than $119.99 since it pretty much does the same things as the Convulsing Zombie.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

Shockwave199 said:


> The nurse is the same format as the convulsing zombie, and he was only available at halloween city last year. And he did show up at mine eventually. Wonder if that's the nurses fait as well. We'll see....
> 
> http://tekkytoys.com/pages/halloween2.php?productID=138


They Nurse prop video was from spirit Halloween. so She will be sold there


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Great! You can ignore the other private message I just sent you then; I didn't see this post until after I sent the message, so it is pretty much asking what you just answered. I can't wait to see it there in person! I may even buy it if it's not too much then. I wonder if it is an exclusive. Did it say anything about the video in the description?


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Where is "Halloween props 4 ever" getting these videos from? One of them has the spirit halloween logo, but they don't have those videos on their youtube channel or facebook, it's so wierd. But I do think Tekky will continue to offer some fresh and new ideas for props, yet they'll still be breakable and not that durable. From what I've seen, there will be many lullaby variations, none of them as good as the original. I have some faith on the "Rock a Bye" one, but I still need a better video. The nurse looks sick and disturbing, which would be excellent for an asylum haunt that wouldn't involve too young Trick or treaters. I'd like to see a homemade video of distortions "Mother prop". I liked the "mother prop" that was shown at the halloween convention, but as I recall from last year, the retail lullaby ended up looking fairly different from the prototype lullaby, so if this is the case with mother, I would like to know how much different she might be.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Spirit Halloween has a playlist called "Halloween Props" He finds them unlisted on the playlist but they recently removed the videos.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

There was some shuffling of props by spirit last year, if I remember right. It was either the convulsing zombie or the pop up reaper that was shown on spirts new prop page in the beginning, but then ended up being exclusive to halloween city. And indeed, those two props could only be found there last year. It remains to be seen what props will be exclusive to halloween city, or if that trend continues. It's looking like tekky is setting up exclusive to spirt, and starting to move some props to being exclusive to halloween city. We shall see.

The rock a bye prop- that prop does everything I wished the distortions one did. I'll wager that if the distortions one did all that, it would be over a thousand bucks for it. The mechanics they would use would be solid and quality. Tekky goes and makes that animation happen, but it's on the cheap with plastic gearing and all. And of course, the detail and costuming is nowhere near distortions, so that's all cheap too. But they are doing some impressive stuff and if you get a good one and take care of it, they can last. I have a whole bunch that are doing just that.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*An updated Leatherface would be cool. so would Ash or maybe even Chatterer*


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

SlayKnotV1 said:


> An updated Leatherface would be cool. so would Ash or maybe even Chatterer


Agreed about Chatterer, but pretty much _any_ of the Cenobites would be great. Dr. Channard, in particular, would be amazing... although he would cost an arm and a leg (how fitting).


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I like the Convulsing Nurse more each time I see the video. That, Rock-A-Bye and the Jumping Doll would all be perfect for a nursery theme.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I think this may be a picture of the new Brown Jumping Spider, but I don't know for certain yet. It definitely looks like the one from the video thumbnail though.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anyone got any video of the jumping doll? I've already seen a picture (i'm thinking she's small, even for being a doll, but idk.) but I would like to see a video.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

jb


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> I have a video on my YouTube channel "Halloweenprops4ever"


SORRY!!! I ment to replay to someone elses


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

Ghost Host, I have a video on my YouTube channel "Halloweenprops4ever"


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

GhostHost999 said:


> Anyone got any video of the jumping doll? I've already seen a picture (i'm thinking she's small, even for being a doll, but idk.) but I would like to see a video.


I have a video on my YouTube channel "Halloweenprops4ever"


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> I have a video on my YouTube channel "Halloweenprops4ever"


Can't find it. Any link or name of the video?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Tekky Toys has 9 new products listed on their website now, all with no image and a number. Unfortunately it looks like we will have to wait even longer for the Crazy Cat Lady and Tombstone shaker, as none of the numbers were theirs. Since we probably know 3 of them (Convulsing Nurse, Rock-a-Bye Baby and Brown Jumping Spider), there are still 6 mystery props left to solve.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Here is an image showing the new props on the Tekky Toys website. I wonder what they will be...


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

I hate when tekky does that, or when they have an image/video briefley and you look for it an hour later and it's gone. Well if the rocking cat lady and stuff are spirit exclusives, don't wait to find them on tekky's website before spirit has the chance to announce them on their facebook page (around august or July). But this year it seems we'll get some good props as we did last year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> Here is an image showing the new props on the Tekky Toys website. I wonder what they will be...


Lets hope to see better props this year!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't know about you all, but I cannot wait to find out what #56566 is Names, or even hints, would be _far_ more helpful in drawing interest...


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Gemmy has a Halloween section on their website, but it's ALL from last year.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

they have a blog with all the decors


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

What blog?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> What blog?


they annouced on april first they'll have another website ,most people and me thought it was a prank for april fools but they did made one ,and there old website has new changes with there newer decor (not new halloween props)


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

Who has a blog? Tekky toys or Gemmy


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

mrcleanrobotics said:


> Who has a blog? Tekky toys or Gemmy


Gemmy there blog pretty much say stuff like where they where found whats going on and stuff like that


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

could somebody post a link?


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Yea, I can't find what you're talking about. Links would be appreciated.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Checking in. Anybody found anything new yet?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

blog.gemmy.com if you guys are wondering


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nope, I'm hoping that the people who pre-ordered their distortions props are already getting them. We won't get any more new news until July or something.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone remember the magic mirror prop from the mid 2000s?It talked, saying, "Can you see the hidden image ? Come closer. Come closer." It flashes aa skull,& makes sounds. 

It came out the same year that the stones w/light-up phrases came out.
Does anyone have a video?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I have one of those Darkman, it's deep in my attic right now though


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

pirate of the caribbean said:


> I have one of those Darkman, it's deep in my attic right now though


I always wanted one, but never bought one. Do they still make them?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

DarkManDustin said:


> I always wanted one, but never bought one. Do they still make them?


I _had_ one of those up until last month, but I sold it to a fellow haunter, along with a spirit ball and some other items. As far as I know, they don't.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

They don't make them anymore unfortunately.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

gemmy should make some rocks and tombstones with pop up faces like the mirrors and the face out ghost they made last year .


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> gemmy should make some rocks and tombstones with pop up faces like the mirrors and the face out ghost they made last year .


Get this: animated crow/raven, owl, or cat, on a tombstone.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

DarkManDustin said:


> Get this: animated crow/raven, owl, or cat, on a tombstone.


i think they should make scarecrows again but with a crow or owl on them


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> DarkManDustin said:
> 
> 
> > Get this: animated crow/raven, owl, or cat, on a tombstone.
> ...


Good idea.

I started a thread similar to this, but with costumes.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

theres gonna be inflatable version of jiv'n jack thriller pumpkin check yardinflatables.com


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

How many Horse-Drawn carriages has Gemmy made in the past few years?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> How many Horse-Drawn carriages has Gemmy made in the past few years?


i like the look of the new one at yardinflatables


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> theres gonna be inflatable version of jiv'n jack thriller pumpkin check yardinflatables.com


What they need to do with these, is this; add a cable, which would allow you to connect it to an earphone jack, playing music, ghost stories, or your haunt's backstory. His mouth would blink to the music/stories.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

DarkManDustin said:


> What they need to do with these, is this; add a cable, which would allow you to connect it to an earphone jack, playing music, ghost stories, or your haunt's backstory. His mouth would blink to the music/stories.


i would like something like that ,that isnt halloween so it could "sing" some of my favorite songs


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Gemmy says that their Halloween preview will start next month.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> Gemmy says that their Halloween preview will start next month.


I'm not excited about that anymore. I'd like to see tekky's preview. I hope Gemmy has something new this year beside LED strings and almost static props. I remember when gemmy did great things.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol, I'm more exited for Tekky's props that Gemmy's, but I know some people here like Gemmy, so I though I'd share it. Lol.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i would like something like that ,that isnt halloween so it could "sing" some of my favorite songs


*Nicey Nice*


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I cannot give much information on where I got this image from, but for those of you wondering what the new Gemmy "Sister" prop from the haunt show looks like, here is a picture of her. She does not do too much, but she looks like a pretty cool light-up static prop.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

It looks like a new and static Donna the dead.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

It's not static. Somebody said she swayed side to side and her head turns.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> It's not static. Somebody said she swayed side to side and her head turns.


Wow, if she really does do that, it would be much cooler. I wonder if it is a motion like the 5 foot Gemmy dancing figures without arm movememt, or more of a motion like the Ghastly Groom from 2008. Either way, I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

Thats cool. ive been searching for a picture of her forever.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

What's the figure to the left in that picture?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

That figure is called "Boney Maloney". I don't know for sure, but I appears that he has a similar motion to the Gemmy 2010 "Party Hardy" skeleton, kind of a figure-8 head motion. I attached a better view of him. It looks like quite a new and unique design in my opinion; I've never seen a life-sized Gemmy product holding a sign before, or any with that kind of face for that matter.


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

Where did you get these pics


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> I cannot give much information on where I got this image from, but for those of you wondering what the new Gemmy "Sister" prop from the haunt show looks like, here is a picture of her. She does not do too much, but she looks like a pretty cool light-up static prop.


i want her


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> That figure is called "Boney Maloney". I don't know for sure, but I appears that he has a similar motion to the Gemmy 2010 "Party Hardy" skeleton, kind of a figure-8 head motion. I attached a better view of him. It looks like quite a new and unique design in my opinion; I've never seen a life-sized Gemmy product holding a sign before, or any with that kind of face for that matter.


i'm excited for the preview now


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Any other new props CCdalek?


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, if sister does move, I think she'll be a great prop. I hope she has a great soundtrack like the previous possesed female figures from gemmy. Thanks for the updates CCdalek!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

we're do you get these photos?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

doesn't Gemmy's sneak peek start today?


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Does it?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> Does it?


no  they said june 17th...


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

It looks to me that she may sway side to side. or maybe.... she will be like ghost girl that rises up and down! it dose look like she has a glowing body too. anyway looks realy cool. i hope Walmart buys it this year it has been 3 yrs. since they had halloween life sizes and maybe they will be able to get this one and sell it for $99 or $129.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Hope they go back to the classics this year! That 6' animated reaper was a dud in my opinion last year....


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I think Gemmy might finally be making a headless horseman this year. I found a picture of an animated horseman on a website, but they would not let me copy pictures, so I'm afraid I don't have anymore info as of yet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

Penumbra said:


> I think Gemmy might finally be making a headless horseman this year. I found a picture of an animated horseman on a website, but they would not let me copy pictures, so I'm afraid I don't have anymore info as of yet.


Does it look like it has a base similar to what Gemmy has used in the past?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

gemmy updated something on facebook i think its a link to get "invited" to there sneak peek


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Sid_Matthew said:


> Penumbra said:
> 
> 
> > I think Gemmy might finally be making a headless horseman this year. I found a picture of an animated horseman on a website, but they would not let me copy pictures, so I'm afraid I don't have anymore info as of yet.
> ...


IDK. The picture was blurry. It was the kind of base that a lot of companies use. I don't know if it was Gemmy, but it could very well be a possibility. All I know is that it's animated and life size.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I know people here hate inflatables, I do too, but I'm strangely drawn to this 12' color changing ghost. I wonder where it will be sold?


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

i LOVE inflatables!!!!! that looks awesome


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

For those who want to see the light show pumpkin. hear is a link to it: http://www.yardinflatables.com/Light-Show-LED-Singing-Pumpkin_p_1507.html


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think Gemmy should re-release her this year. but make her with different phrases and a moving mouth. I have her and still like her though


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i want her


I hope her hair looks good and doesn't fall out. Ghost girl is getting a remake with her hair because it is so cheap looking.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> I hope her hair looks good and doesn't fall out. Ghost girl is getting a remake with her hair because it is so cheap looking.


yeah,if the ghost girl from last year is at spirits this year i'll still buy her


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

is it this link http://blog.gemmy.com/halloween-in-june/ if not please tell me


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Well, someone saw my post showing Boney Maloney and posted it on Gemmy's Facebook wall. It is kind of irritating when people spread forum pictures to the whole world that quickly, but I will have a few more pictures ready probably in a week. If you want to see them, send me a private message and if you are trustworthy, I will send them to you once I have them. The reason they cannot be posted just anywhere is I could get in trouble with the company providing them if they are.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> Well, someone saw my post showing Boney Maloney and posted it on Gemmy's Facebook wall. It is kind of irritating when people spread forum pictures to the whole world that quickly, but I will have a few more pictures ready probably in a week. If you want to see them, send me a private message and if you are trustworthy, I will send them to you once I have them. The reason they cannot be posted just anywhere is I could get in trouble with the company providing them if they are.


Okay, Tell me when you have them.


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

i saw that on facebook too thats stupid how people just do that like sereiosly


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> Well, someone saw my post showing Boney Maloney and posted it on Gemmy's Facebook wall. It is kind of irritating when people spread forum pictures to the whole world that quickly, but I will have a few more pictures ready probably in a week. If you want to see them, send me a private message and if you are trustworthy, I will send them to you once I have them. The reason they cannot be posted just anywhere is I could get in trouble with the company providing them if they are.


Yes I hate that too! I gave a sneak peek but somebody posted it on spirithalloween's facebook, so they removed the video.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd like to see a few 3-D ghosts that you could attach to the outside of your house so they look seem to be flying through the wall. I'm been thinking for years about making some myself, maybe out of paper-mache or a gauze material so they won't be too heavy. Maybe light it from within using a battery operated light.

Wish I'd bought some of those quality Casper the friendly ghost and friends latex masks they made a few years back - they'd be perfect for them. I did pick up a Casper foam pumpkin head that I think may work for making this prop.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh yes i belive u!! U post one picture and BOOM! Now the whole world could see it!


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> Well, someone saw my post showing Boney Maloney and posted it on Gemmy's Facebook wall. It is kind of irritating when people spread forum pictures to the whole world that quickly, but I will have a few more pictures ready probably in a week. If you want to see them, send me a private message and if you are trustworthy, I will send them to you once I have them. The reason they cannot be posted just anywhere is I could get in trouble with the company providing them if they are.


Oh yes i belive u! You post one photo and BOOM! Now the whole world can see it!! Even some sites take my Youtube videos! It is unreal!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

well today is gemmy's sneak peak


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I bet it's gonna start with an inflatable from years past.


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

its an angry birds costume and it sucks
heres the url 
http://blog.gemmy.com/halloween-preview-day-1-angry-birds-costume/


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

i know right they do the same with mine and it gets me p####d off seriosly


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

i just found these props on tekkys site and they seem to be new
http://www.tekkytoys.com/pages/halloween1.php?pageNum_rsProducts=9&totalRows_rsProducts=107
http://www.tekkytoys.com/pages/halloween1.php?pageNum_rsProducts=8&totalRows_rsProducts=107
http://www.tekkytoys.com/pages/halloween2.php?productID=116
http://www.tekkytoys.com/pages/halloween1.php?pageNum_rsProducts=0&totalRows_rsProducts=107
some of thos props look new on the first 3 links i put but on the 1st and 2nd page of tekkys halloween and harvest page there are props just no pics


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

I think we’re all waiting to see what the new licensed figure is from Gemmy but I think we’re going to be waiting a while. Spirit and Gemmy have a contract and Spirit ultimately decides when the licensed piece is released. Spirit will release it first and their preview usually doesn’t start until July.

With all the other pieces Gemmy has done in the past the list of possibilities has been narrowed down quite a bit. Below are some of the possibilities about what it could be:

Dracula
The Mummy
Creature from the Black Lagoon
Jack Torrance	
Tall Man
Norman Bates
Bride of Frankenstein
Leatherface
Pennywise

I’m really leaning toward Norman Bates or Leatherface. Last year gemmy really surprised us with the Wicked Witch so they may very well have another surprise for us this year!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

todays product from gemmy's sneak peek was a costume..


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

I knew Gemmy was going to start with costumes, little light strings, and everything except animated props. And when they actually do show animeted props, they'll show their lamest animated props like the witch with tray clones or else. All the good gemmies will be shown by spirit, on their sneak peak which begins at the end of july... I don't like that they show their props so close to October. I need some time to gather money for my budget and to decide... oh well, I do hope gemmy brings some good ol' stuff like they back in 2008 and before...


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

well gemmy didnt post anything today


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

today is an airblown headless horseman thats is gonna be sold at HSN and walmart in canada


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> todays product from gemmy's sneak peek was a costume..


Gemmy will show some cool stuff this year!! And yes they will show some small stuff of course. But they always show the best for last


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> Gemmy will show some cool stuff this year!! And yes they will show some small stuff of course. But they always show the best for last


i know and did you see the picture some one posted on there page? people don't know how to be patience


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

Sid_Matthew said:


> With all the other pieces Gemmy has done in the past the list of possibilities has been narrowed down quite a bit. Below are some of the possibilities about what it could be:
> 
> Dracula
> The Mummy
> ...


They've already done Leatherface, no need for a remake in my opinion. There's already a hundred different Dracula's and Mummy's available and clowns have been done to death. Jack Torrance, while frightening in the movie, I think he'd be a little too generic for haunters. Norman Bates, could go either way - either be extremely creepy or a generic casting, depends on how they did him. From your list, either the Tall Man or Bride of Frankenstein would be awesome and warrant an immediate purchase. Another that's not listed would be Reverend Kane from Poltergeist. He's another character that made me very uneasy when watching him. Last year's Wicked Witch was very disappointing to me.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Picture the earlier Universal monsters. Phantom of thee Opera, Hunchback of Notre Dame. Igor, Nosferatu, etc. I wouldn't mind seeing an Audrey II, (Corman and/or musical,) in different stages, either.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Jason's Mother is another option. True, she's not as famous as Jason, but would be a heck of a lot better than another remake. Besides, she still creeps me out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

The reason I listed Leatherface again is because they could possible remake him and make him more like the one from the latest movie. They did the same thing for Jason. Jason's mother is an awesome idea!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

The guy from See No Evil would be cool.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

the new witch is flipping awesome!!!its also a light show witch and has red eyes


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait, they actually posted a life size figure? I'm shocked!  it looks pretty cool. Not something I'd buy, but I do like it.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i will buy her since she has a better face than the flaming cauldron witch and the cauldron holding witch and it suprised me


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

New witch for 2013!!! want her so bad!!!!!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Simply black and purple would have been better than multicolored, but not bad...The new witch is pretty cool.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i think gemmy is now making props like the ghost reaper since there are like 5 sparkling props so far


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have found a prop extremely similar to the sister. It matches what people have been saying about and sort of looks like it the only difference is its in black not white. the video is called " 2013 Halloween Props from Halloween Asylum " It only shows for a little bit at 2:00


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Still waiting for Gemmy's 2013 line-up.....! 

I found and old Gemmy life-size prop on e-bay. It's the 5' Dancing/singning pirate skele. Last time I checked it going for a decent price thus far


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

that does look like the sister Heres the link its at 2:02 that it shows her http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6YaQcqE-4I


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I THINK that's a prop that Fitco made a couple years ago, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Gemmy's preview today is just an inflatable. Nothing special.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

today's prop is a crow ,it will look great with the new witch


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Even without seeing it in action, the look of that crow is wicked I predict that this one is going to be a big seller. http://blog.gemmy.com/welcome-back-to-day-5-of-gemmys-2013-halloween-preview/


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I want it. I hope it's not overpriced, like the Ghost Girl. Did anyone see where to get it? 

Furthermore, I hope it's on Spirit's Fall giveaways this year.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

the crow will be at target


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks. You haven't seen a price, have you?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm guessing that the crow will be around $20 or so, based on the smaller animatronics that Gemmy used to do on a more frequent basis years ago.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

That animated crow would go perfect in my witch's lair! Prolly gunna swoop in to Target, and pull the trigger on one of those puppies.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

INSTOCK NOW : http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-jumping-spider-brown/


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Has anyone looked at the Spirit Exclusives? 

http://www.spirithalloween.com/mobile/decor_spirit-exclusives/

There are some great looking props, but the head Shrinker witch creeped me out, just because I don't like that kind of stuff.


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

is that a new jumping spider


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

DarkManDustin said:


> Has anyone looked at the Spirit Exclusives?
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/mobile/decor_spirit-exclusives/
> 
> There are some great looking props, but the head Shrinker witch creeped me out, just because I don't like that kind of stuff.


What head shrinker?


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

> DarkManDustin
> 
> Has anyone looked at the Spirit Exclusives?
> 
> ...


I'm blocked from the Spirit Webpage at woirk due to "Adult Content" But I think I have had the Head Shrinker witch you mentioned for a few years. I like her a lot. In the cold she doesn't activate well without a clap of noise.


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

the head shrinker witch. she wears like a green and black cloak or dress and she has a green face that looks kinda neon


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

What does she say, and do?


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I have seen this prop before. It's static, it's eyes light up, and it laughs. That really about it. They also had another static witch the same year.


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

i have no idea i just saw it on spirit halloween.com


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

todays prop is a Animated Airblown Dark Carnival Carriage it is over 12 feet long


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's a picture. It strikingly close to the airblown ghost carriage on Yardinflatables.com.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

the jester creeps me out a little


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The giant french fries that the guy in green is eating scare me the most...


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Today is just another costume


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

im tired of all the costumes!!!


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Good news! Gemmy took down the costume an posted a animated Bat in a candy bowl.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Good news! Gemmy took down the costume an posted a animated Bat in a candy bowl.


I was just about to say something similar... I saw no costume when I checked. What was it?

Here is the bat: http://blog.gemmy.com/animated-bat-halloween-candy-bowl/


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> I was just about to say something similar... I saw no costume when I checked. What was it?
> 
> Here is the bat: http://blog.gemmy.com/animated-bat-halloween-candy-bowl/


It was and adventure time costume similar to Ollie Ostrich and its suppose to be sold at Spirit.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

the bowl looks pretty cool i'm liking the new ideas gemmy came up with


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

it originally was a finn and jake costume from adventure time but they removed that one and put the bowl. i want that bat bowl


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello, everyone! This is my first post, but I've been reading for almost a year now. CCdalek, if you still have them, I'd really like to see those pictures of new Gemmy products. As you can see I'm a big fan of theirs and I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

They did a raven bowl, which is similar, a few years ago. I'm ready for the videos to come out.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I remember the Raven Bowl! I actually own it. (if this is the one you're talking about.)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> It was and adventure time costume similar to Ollie Ostrich and its suppose to be sold at Spirit.


Man, am I p!ssed about missing that... Thanks



DarkManDustin said:


> They did a raven bowl, which is similar, a few years ago. I'm ready for the videos to come out.


There actually is one of the bat: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...=2#!/media/set/?set=vb.145684565454205&type=2

Welcome to the forum, Gemmy's#1Fan. Here is a link to the thread that shows the items: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/127072-gemmy-blog-halloween-sneak-peek-2013-a.html


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

http://blog.gemmy.com/what-could-possibly-be-next-in-gemmys-2013-halloween-preview/ its a light up pumpkin


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

mrcleanrobotics said:


> its a light up pumpkin


As well as an inflatable that sings... At least the caged raven has my approval


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I still think they should have the ability to plug it into a music source. Think of it. You could have it narrating your haunt's backstory, telling ghost stories, or singing popular Halloween songs. If they had a mic with it, it could interact with TOTers and guests.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

They had those functions incorporated into their props years ago. It has been awhile since they've resurrected it though.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

the inflatable is cool and the bat bowl voice creeps me out a bit idk why and i'm hoping the caged crow won't have slow flapping movement like the bat


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

i like the bat i will have to look for him at target today better not be anything suckish


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

todays is a inflatable pumpkin villan i guess you can say pretty cool but too tall


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

http://blog.gemmy.com/gemmys-2013-halloween-preview-continues-with-airblown-inflatable-pumpkin-reaper/


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

mrcleanrobotics said:


> i like the bat i will have to look for him at target today better not be anything suckish


I didn't think this stuff would be out til after Labor Day.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Spirit has released info on Tekky Toys' Convulsing Nurse, Spirit will carry it for $149.99, and a new prop called "First Aid" can be bought separately to activate the nurse. These two props are basically two new versions of last year's Death Row and High Voltage.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

much better than high voltage


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I agree. Death Row and High Voltage were too disturbing in my opinion. The nurse still is disturbing, but much less so than a man getting electrocuted.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> I agree. Death Row and High Voltage were too disturbing in my opinion. The nurse still is disturbing, but much less so than a man getting electrocuted.


I just noticed the First Aid prop on Spirit's Facebook page. I know a lot of people like that kind of gory stuff, but this has gone too far for Tekky Toys in my opinion. I think the Convulsing Nurse is really cool, but a torn off face skin pinned down along with a bunch of severed fingers is just not for me.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree about the excessive gore fom tekky. What ever happened to the days of a witch simply rising out of a cauldron?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

There 2013 props so far are so cool!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

I understand, but it's a good thing for me because I love gore and last year was pretty lame but that's my opion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> I agree. Death Row and High Voltage were too disturbing in my opinion. The nurse still is disturbing, but much less so than a man getting electrocuted.


I don't understand. Death row was a huge seller at my store. every time I went there was always a bunch of kids using the deathrow and they were laughing and cheering. "saying that's so cool". I think he's a cool prop. and he's returning this year spirit said.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Yeah, I think it would go great with your haunt theme and a lot of other peoples', I'm just not a huge fan of it myself.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't now about anyone else, but I really liked the Face-Out Ghost from Gemmy last year. This year I would like to see a portrait with the same effect. It could even glow faintly for that ghostly effect.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i wonder if they'll be another wicked witch and
will be from oz the great and powerful


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

I expect that this will be the last week of the gemmy halloween preview. But don't worry all the stuff showed in the preview is ALL there stuff that will be released this year. i expect some surprises this year


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Is Tekky doing a preview? Does anyone yoga be a link?

I like the clown mask. Gemmy's going into the mask market, has potential. They've made costumes for years. Any thoughts.


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

here is the moldy momma prop someone mentioned earlier in the thread heres the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rocking-Mol...693&pid=100010&prg=1076&rk=5&sd=261239218323&


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is video of the Convulsing Nurse, the first aid kit, and the two props working together!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yDDVGYv_Hc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7TMQ145puA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w0aOLYBTdY


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Target has New Halloween on their website now


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

I really like the design of the new skull gemmy has made. http://www.target.com/p/animated-skull-bowl/-/A-14550128#prodSlot=small_2_65 Chances are we will see this out of the bowl since gemmy has a new skull every year.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

New color changing skull frame and lit mummy hand.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Spirit just posted the prop for today!

This is not your average nursery! After a zombie invasion left this nursery haunted, Gruesome Granny was the only person willing and qualified to take care of these little Zombie Babies. For $169.99, Gruesome Granny will scare away anyone that dares to enter this abandoned nursery. This anamatronic prop will be available for pre-sale 8/1 and sold in Spirit Halloween stores in September.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

today gemmy's prop if the day is a neon skull mask


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone who's interested: the caged crow is $20.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Has anybody found any new props from Morbid Enterprises for this year? Supposedly someone found a new Beetlejuice figure for this year, but I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Grandin Road had a video of Beetlejuice as well as other new props for 2013 on their YouTube yesterday but for some reason they have now taken them down But I still have the link to it http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...logs/halloween/2013/teasers/547542?redirect=y


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

This was posted from Morbid Enterprises today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jFnflsCSt4


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Another new prop from Spirit!

The Dead Humor Rising Clown is far from funny. While he thinks popping up and scaring party-goers is one hilarious joke, your guests may have a different opinion. This animated clown rises from the floor unexpectedly, while laughing at something only he finds funny. The Dead Humor Rising Clown can be found at Spirit Halloween for $59.99 beginning 8/1 at


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Newest post, not an animatronic


The Ghost Ducks are doing everything in their power to scare all the other pond creatures, but I can’t help thinking they are way cuter than they are spookier. Add these adorable ducks to your Halloween collection, and let them think they are doing a great job at scaring away anyone that comes near the pond. Mama Duck or a two-pack of Baby Ducks both sold for $16.99 each exclusively at Spirit beginning August 1 at 
View attachment 157342


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Spirit just posted this!

A long, long time ago, a mother left her young baby in his crib for a nap. When she returned to wake him, she found a large spider bite on his leg. Leaving the bite untreated for a few days turned out to be a huge mistake. The baby grew hair all over his body, red eyes, and a few extra legs. Add this exclusive Spider Baby prop to your Halloween collection this Halloween season for $32.99.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is video of the Dead Humor Clown Rising from Spirit!

http://m.youtube.com/user/spirithalloweencom#/watch?v=oVJmNpA20os


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Today's Gemmy prop is an airblown archway. Big whoop. Ps. Target has a flying Slimer prop. At $60, it seems overpriced.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow an air blown archway? Nothing against people that like air blowns but how many different cats and archways can you possibly put in your yard?


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

I can tell you Gemmy has a lot of new inflatable props and even inflatable costumes. Some look like variations of older offerings.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Another post from Spirit!

Graveyards are spooky enough as it is, but this Pop Up Zombie makes things 100 times scarier. Make sure you pay your respects at his tombstone; this animated zombie loves giving grave-goers a huge scare. Pop Up Zombie will be available for pre-sale starting 8/1 for $99.99 at www.SpiritHalloween.com.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*wheres the lifesize guys *


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

So far I'm not impressed by the selection on new Halloween props. Hope they start getting a lot better real soon.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i hope on the last day gemmy won't show another inflatable i wonder why they just can't put the rest of the inflatables on there website


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I think there has been some good props so far but nothing great yet. It is still very early in the season so I still have a lot of hope left.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Spirit posted this today!

Green with envy, Mike the Troll was sick of being the scrawniest troll of the bunch. He decided to change his ways, and loaded up on protein shakes and heavy weights. The results were unbelievable! Now his only problem is that he can’t fit into his clothes. This bulky troll is being sold exclusively at Spirit Halloween for only $16.99 beginning August 1 on www.SpiritHalloween.com


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Newest post from Spirit!

Jumping Critter is ready to strike! His mouth is wide open, meaning he is on the prowl and ready to catch his next prey. Make sure you’re not walking past him when he decides to attack. Sold this Halloween season beginning 8/1 on www.SpiritHalloween.com for $99.99.


----------



## Gemmy witch lover (Jul 7, 2013)

i'm new here send me friend request I will post a pic of all six of my life sizes


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's video of the pop up zombie!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee7Lvo9kCnc


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

I think that's the only tekky I'm getting this year. (The pop-up zombie) you should really not watch the video with headphones...


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Newest prop posted by Spirit!

After his family abandoned him on a street corner, this Crouching Limb Eater Boy was so hungry he had to take extreme measures…really extreme. So can you blame him for eating limbs? After all, they are good protein. Own this animated boy for $149.99 with a Footpad activator for $9.99. Sold exclusively at Spirit Halloween, beginning 8/1 at www.SpiritHalloween.com


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

awokennightmare said:


> Newest prop posted by Spirit!
> 
> After his family abandoned him on a street corner, this Crouching Limb Eater Boy was so hungry he had to take extreme measures…really extreme. So can you blame him for eating limbs? After all, they are good protein. Own this animated boy for $149.99 with a Footpad activator for $9.99. Sold exclusively at Spirit Halloween, beginning 8/1 at www.SpiritHalloween.com
> View attachment 157791


Hmm... It would be nice if Spirit actually told us what he does; They are very vague in the description. If he is Tekky Toys I'm sure he won't last long for the price. I can tell he is either made by them or Morbid, since he's way too gory for Gemmy.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Spirit just posted a video of one of their latest props, the Jumping Critter. Here it is:


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CCdalek said:


> Spirit just posted a video of one of their latest props, the Jumping Critter.


Not bad, but in no way is that worth $100...


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Yea, I'm not interested in it either.


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

If I like anything, I would say the pop up zombie is the most interesting to me. I like startle props, not props that are kind of slow or tell stories when they get triggered. I have the jumping spider (love him) and people react awesomely to it. But I don't know about the critter. I'm not too into that one for some reason.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

I know all the hype about the new gemmy 2013 witch has quieted down but I think I have an idea of what its phrases will be if gemmy is going to recycle phrases like they do most of the time. I have a feeling she might have the same phrases as this witch If they really are going for young witch thing http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANIMATED-36...EN-DISPLAY-PROP-RARE-/181163637762#vi-content


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Latest post from Spirit on Facebook!

Troll Baby isn't your average baby. A good friend of the Crouching Limb Eater Boy, Troll Baby often has the pleasure of sharing limbs with his dear friend. Do you notice the red stain around his mouth? Yeah, that’s not ketchup. Provide Troll Baby with some of your own limbs for $32.99 available 8/1 at www.SpiritHalloween.com


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Latest prop from Spirit posted on Facebook!

You do not want to pet this dog! Jumping Dog isn't your typical friendly neighborhood pet. He runs around without a leash while he shows off his huge grin, letting everyone know he is always ready to bite. Order Jumping Dog online at www.SpiritHalloween.com beginning 8/1 for $99.99. Stay tuned for a video!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Another Spirit Zombie Baby.

Picky Little Zombie Baby is every babysitter’s worst nightmare. She’s misbehaved and loves to eat humans, but the worst part is that her finger never leaves her nose. GROSS! Picky Little Zombie Baby will be sold in Spirit stores for $39.99.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> Another Spirit Zombie Baby.
> 
> Picky Little Zombie Baby is every babysitter’s worst nightmare. She’s misbehaved and loves to eat humans, but the worst part is that her finger never leaves her nose. GROSS! Picky Little Zombie Baby will be sold in Spirit stores for $39.99.
> View attachment 158116


Spirit Halloweens zombie babys are getting really lame.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry to all you Spirit & Zombie Baby fans but that zombie baby is the Halloween equivalent of the fart joke, it's stupid & it stinks.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Pumpkin door knocker from Spirit video!

Don’t expect this door knocker to start telling knock knock jokes. Pumpkin Door Knocker will be the first to greet your guests, but by greet I mean scare them away with his extra sharp teeth. Pumpkin Door Knocker is being sold for $34.99 online beginning 8/1. http://youtu.be/RMvGOPh0ZKU


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

the jumping dog looks like the lunging dog from last year or something


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> Hmm... It would be nice if Spirit actually told us what he does; They are very vague in the description. If he is Tekky Toys I'm sure he won't last long for the price. I can tell he is either made by them or Morbid, since he's way too gory for Gemmy.


It could be a YJ


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Just to let everyone here know, this thread is for Gemmy/Tekky previews and such. There is a separate thread for Spirit Halloween sneak peeks. Just throwing that out there...


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> It could be a YJ


Well I was thinking that at first too, but then I realized YJ products always use the Try Me button. Not the Foot pad activator. Also, most of the time their props are only sound activated, while this one has a very clear sensor on his forehead. It could still be made by them if they are changing things up, but my prediction would be it is Tekky.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

What do you guys think about this one? new this year also...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONfGKhx770c


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

GhostHost999 said:


> What do you guys think about this one? new this year also...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONfGKhx770c


I think that it would have been better (and cheaper) had it been done solely as that wicked-looking doll by itself, with light-up eyes and (perhaps) the speech. Of course, it would have helped had the loud-as-hell dog (which I do like, just not when it's drowning out the other props) not been going, nor the people speaking at the same time as the prop is in action...


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

I've got another video of her here, but the lurching action is not as strong as in the other video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc6NRGD-PtI


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

GhostHost999 said:


> I've got another video of her here, but the lurching action is not as strong as in the other video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc6NRGD-PtI


Thanks. _Definitely_ would have worked better as a static prop with lighted eyes and a voice chip, I think. I'm not one of their designers, though, so what do I 
know?


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Part of the problem i'm having is trying to determine which props are from Tekky Toys. I know they try to release them on their website after Spirit does, but its not as fast. I just want those who want to see the new props to get to see them as soon as possible after they are released, so i'm sure some of the animitronics that are shown may not end up being from Tekky. It can be very difficult to tell sometimes. I'm really hoping they have some cool props lined up to show us because there hasn't been too much to get excited about yet.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

It looks like the main focus for Gemmy's preview was airblowns and masks.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

DarkManDustin said:


> It looks like the main focus for Gemmy's preview was airblowns and masks.


Yes it dose seem like it is. But do not worry though. There is still a very good chance that there will be some life sizes show on the last day


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Gemmy does usually show multiple props on the last day of the preview. So we MAY just see some more life size figures.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

Gemmy vs Tekky toys: Halloween 2013
Animated- Tekky 8 Gemmy 5
Airblowns - Tekky 0 Gemmy 10
Masks - Tekky 0 Gemmy 10
Final Score- Tekky 8 Gemmy 25!!!!!! 
This just shows that Gemmy is still a great product maker!!!!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Well first off, neither of these previews are finished yet, as far as I know anyway, and second, I would not even consider buying anything i've seen in the Gemmy previews, but I would at least think about buying the Tekky props and in the end i'm sure i'll buy at least one of them.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> Gemmy vs Tekky toys: Halloween 2013
> Animated- Tekky 8 Gemmy 5
> Airblowns - Tekky 0 Gemmy 10
> Masks - Tekky 0 Gemmy 10
> ...


It is clear Gemmy makes more products than Tekky Toys yearly, but does that necessarily mean the products are better? I mean, if you think about it, Tekky Toys has around 15 products total per year with about 10 of them life-sized, while Gemmy has closer to 70 products per year, but with only around 5 life-sizes and most of the rest being costumes, masks, or inflatables. From what it looks like, I think Tekky is spending a lot more time thinking about new animations and unique prop designs than Gemmy has lately, which is why they have so many less products.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Here is the video Spirit just posted on their Facebook of the new exclusive Jumping Dog. It looks quite similar to the Lunging Dog from Morris last year, but with a collar and different look:


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The dog's teeth look better in that vid, luckily. The prop is not bad, but definitely not worth the cost.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I like the soundtrack, but I still don't like the look.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Looks really lame to me. The Spirit Halloween preview has been a great disappointment so far. Lets hope they will come out with some real goodies and that this doesn't continue.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes i do agree with that. I am just so tired of people saying Gemmy sucks. And also Tekky would not be around with out their insperation from Gemmy too! I like both companies though And just like Gemmy better for there quality.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Have you seen the halloween haven 2013 previeew? they've got lame props, but the video is awesome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hFGAscqESM


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> Yes i do agree with that. I am just so tired of people saying Gemmy sucks. And also Tekky would not be around with out their insperation from Gemmy too! I like both companies though And just like Gemmy better for there quality.


Yes, I agree that the quality on Gemmy products is better. The perfect animatronic prop would be one with a unique design and animation like Tekky's products, but with a long-lasting and durable structure like Gemmy's animatronics.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Thats exactly what I think. Gemmy is not the highest quality company out there, but they sure beat Tekky in that battle. However, Gemmy props just don't grasp the creativity of Tekky props.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> Yes i do agree with that. I am just so tired of people saying Gemmy sucks. And also Tekky would not be around with out their insperation from Gemmy too! I like both companies though And just like Gemmy better for there quality.


I can't necessarily speak for everyone, but I think that most of us have simply been saying that their preview has been more than a bit underwhelming, not that the company itself isn't good; it is tiring seeing nothing more than masks and inflatables for weeks on end when they have this big build-up going into the event, only to not follow through. 

I mean no disrespect, but to say that Tekky would not exist without Gemmy is debatable, since there are/have been multiple other animatronics companies. Anymore, Gemmy seems to be far more interested in marketing inflatables than what they began with (and became famous for); perfectly fine for _that_ market, which seems to be huge (sadly), and unfortunate for those of us who prefer the more realistic items. They are, of course, free to make their own decisions, whether I, or anyone else, happen to disagree.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Not sure if this is Tekky or not, but it was just posted by Spirit.

Serving slime, eyeballs, and brains, Skeeves the Butler is the perfect server for your Halloween get-together. At 6 feet tall, this life-sized animated butler is guaranteed to deliver spooky Halloween snacks to your guests. Own this prop with LED eyes for $199.99 in Spirit Stores this upcoming season.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

He looks like a larger version of the bobble head butler at walgreens last year. I'm not to sure who makes them but I don't think its Tekky


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Either Magic Power or Mario Chido Studios would be my guess. But I'm frequently wrong. This is probably the first REAL life size prop Spirit has shown this year.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> He looks like a larger version of the bobble head butler at walgreens last year. I'm not to sure who makes them but I don't think its Tekky


Mine, which is the same, simply says "Distributed by CVS/Pharmacy" on the back of the box, although I know that it is most definitely not a Tekky Toys product. Really, I like the little guy better; the stand doesn't even look finished on this one...


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

I am offically a Tekky toys super fan  Gemmy is just driving me nuts with all the Airblown's and masks that would cost $25.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

The butler looks a bit like Heads Zup Harry, BTW, here's a neat fact: Harry, which people think is a Gemmy prop, is actually a Magic Power prop. When he was out, I had someone look at the brand.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> I am offically a Tekky toys super fan  Gemmy is just driving me nuts with all the Airblown's and masks that would cost $25.


Ha. I'm alright with _some_ inflatables, and I can understand Gemmy being happy over their partnership with PMG and wanting to promote it, but their excitement is not particularly contagious; if variety is the spice of life, then the old, worthwhile Gemmy is apparently dead...


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

PS, Gemmy is too family oriented now. They used to have cool stuff.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> Ha. I'm alright with _some_ inflatables, and I can understand Gemmy being happy over their partnership with PMG and wanting to promote it, but their excitement is not particularly contagious; if variety is the spice of life, then the old, worthwhile Gemmy is apparently dead...


Yes i do like SOME of the big and animated inflatables. But when you just keep showing mask and inflatables it gets real repetative


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> I am offically a Tekky toys super fan  Gemmy is just driving me nuts with all the Airblown's and masks that would cost $25.


I used to be a gemmy fan, i'm a Halloween Asylum fan. there going to make there own props next year. There showed some protoypes they are awesome! i'm taking a trip to there werehouse in agust, They used to have a small store but it closed


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

look what spirit Halloween said too me, I really wanted to see the video of the zombie 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ3fxBwpacQ


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

QUOTE=Halloweenprops4ever;1465067]I used to be a gemmy fan, i'm a Halloween Asylum fan. there going to make there own props next year. There showed some protoypes they are awesome! i'm taking a trip to there werehouse in agust, They used to have a small store but it closed [/QUOTE]

Where did you hear about Halloween Asylum? I'm a big fan of their site so if they're planning on making their own props I would love it! Any chance I could take a look at the prototypes you saw from them?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> QUOTE=Halloweenprops4ever;1465067]I used to be a gemmy fan, i'm a Halloween Asylum fan. there going to make there own props next year. There showed some protoypes they are awesome! i'm taking a trip to there werehouse in agust, They used to have a small store but it closed


Where did you hear about Halloween Asylum? I'm a big fan of their site so if they're planning on making their own props I would love it! Any chance I could take a look at the prototypes you saw from them?[/QUOTE]



I saw it on there facebook page and it was in the newspaper one time. so far they only have masks and some small props, but they are so gory and cool!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> QUOTE=Halloweenprops4ever;1465067]I used to be a gemmy fan, i'm a Halloween Asylum fan. there going to make there own props next year. There showed some protoypes they are awesome! i'm taking a trip to there werehouse in agust, They used to have a small store but it closed


Where did you hear about Halloween Asylum? I'm a big fan of their site so if they're planning on making their own props I would love it! Any chance I could take a look at the prototypes you saw from them?[/QUOTE]



I saw it on there facebook page and it was in the newspaper one time. so far they only have masks and some small props, but they are so gory and cool!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i'm done with spirits sneak peek everything is just a remake


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

It makes no sense to get mad at a company for making products that are similar to products that were big sellers for them the previous year! If something sells a lot, expect the company to cash in on that. You don't honestly expect them to create all new original props year after year when they have the ability to take an idea that sells and apply a new theme to it! Thats what makes Halloween amazing! The fact that one type of prop can be so many different props by simply changing the appearence is awesome!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We also have to remember that _IT'S JULY!!_ 

In Haunter's Time that's practically too late but for the guy across the street it's just mid-summer & time to think about the next vacation.

We get all ansty this time of year because this is what we do. We start planning the next Halloween on Nov. 1. We think of this stuff now when most people are in summer/vacation/back-to-school mode. The general public isn't thinking of Halloween until September at the earliest. 

These companies aren't going to give away their good stuff this early whether we like it or not. They want to make money & that means making what the general public wants & if it's inflatables or "sexy" costumes then I don't blame them for that. If they were selling to just to our haunt community, well, then they'd be Distortions or Halloween Asylum.

We may pass by that inflatable but Harry Homeowner's kids may see it & want it & if it's affordable there it goes to the register & in their yard. It's an easy fix for Halloween decorating, it's easy to set up & that one decoration could lead to more. Which, ultimately for us is a good thing, it means someone is decorating which could lead to bigger & better things. 

While I may not personally use inflatables I'd rather see a yard full of them than see nothing. At least the owners of that yard of inflatables wants to decorate & spend money on Halloween.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm very suprised to learn that almost every single animated prop that Spirit has done a Sneak Peak on are all Tekky Toys. The only ones i'm not sure about are the two most recent props that were released. If you go to Tekky's website, they have all of them listed. I thought some of them could have been from other companies, but I guess none so far.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Yeah, I have noticed that too this year. All of Spirit's animatronics have been made by Tekky Toys so far, except Skeeves the Butler which is made by Magic Power. At least on the Animatronics section of their Sneak Peek page there are still 6 spaces left, which still leaves room for at least a few licensed figures. It looks like they will be having a LOT of Home Decor (20 spaces left).


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Newest Spirit animatronic. It may be Tekky.

Ever have that feeling that someone is watching you? Well you’re probably right. This 3 foot Grave Watcher always has her eyes out for those who dwell in the graveyard late at night. Her head moves as she whispers to those that trespass on her turf. Coming to Spirit Halloween this season for $69.99.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> Newest Spirit animatronic. It may be Tekky.
> 
> Ever have that feeling that someone is watching you? Well you’re probably right. This 3 foot Grave Watcher always has her eyes out for those who dwell in the graveyard late at night. Her head moves as she whispers to those that trespass on her turf. Coming to Spirit Halloween this season for $69.99.
> View attachment 158806


 that looks very creppy! I may get it this year. I wonder if it is a gemmy? Or Tekky?


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

My guess is Fitco.


----------



## Halloweencraze12 (Aug 23, 2012)

I hope that the new spirit prop is like a motionette


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> My guess is Fitco.


Didn't Fitco go out the other year? I could have sworn that they did...


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey everyone Kmart has been adding Halloween online. Since they just started adding today its kind of scrambled but here is a new item from gemmy(It has the same face as the target skulls http://www.kmart.com/white-dropping...04994001P?prdNo=12&blockNo=212&blockType=G212


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I think its a cool looking prop but, its hard to tell the size. I think it can work with a lot of different themes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

New Tekky Toys props on Kmart.com! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnq904siNdY it's a shame that my store doesn't get Halloween stuff anymore, is it just my store or all the stores?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Hey everyone Kmart has been adding Halloween online. Since they just started adding today its kind of scrambled but here is a new item from gemmy(It has the same face as the target skulls http://www.kmart.com/white-dropping...04994001P?prdNo=12&blockNo=212&blockType=G212


oooo cool i think it will be cool for my graveyard this year


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Tekky?


Welcome to the hospital of doom! Remember Convulsing Nurse and her First Aid Box? Let me introduce you to a victim from her vicious hospital. Wheelchair Psycho was a normal guy until he spent too much time with Convulsing Nurse; now he just sits in the hospital halls waiting to prey on innocent patients. This prop is adapter or battery operated and features light up eyes, a moving mouth, lunging motion, and creepy sound effects. Push him around in his wheelchair (included) as an addition to your costume or use as a stationary prop for 169.99


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

looks more of a girl than a guy i know some guys do have long hair but that does look more of a girl


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Spirit only has 4 spaces left for Animatronics which means we should be seeing a Gemmy/Licensed Prop soon


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

If one of the remaining spaces is an officially licensed prop, I wonder if there is anyway to figure it out based on the props that have been released. My initial thought is probably not because they are different companies and it really has never been that way in the past, but it could be fun to discuss anyway.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm liking that, but I also thought that it was a female (and a relative of Evil Ernie's)


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

the physcho patient face looks a bit like ressurection mary but also looks a bit like the guy face from the life size guy with talking dummy


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

I know most of us are sick of them after Gemmys disappointing preview but for anyone interested walmart.com has a ton of new airblowns they are way to cute for me though http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...&cat_id=2637&pref_store=2058&ss=false&ic=32_0


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I saw that on Walmart also. I'm not into them at all but they obviously sell well based on the amount of them.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Spirit only has 4 spaces left for Animatronics which means we should be seeing a Gemmy/Licensed Prop soon


 Yes i hope so!!!!! it will probably be the last thing they show. I do think the grave watcher is a Gemmy though. But i don't know


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> I know most of us are sick of them after Gemmys disappointing preview but for anyone interested walmart.com has a ton of new airblowns they are way to cute for me though http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...&cat_id=2637&pref_store=2058&ss=false&ic=32_0


Oh, yes, we surely need more inflatables to drool over...


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Spirit only has 4 spaces left for Animatronics which means we should be seeing a Gemmy/Licensed Prop soon


Matthew Elam - "After wheelchair guy gets added there's only four slots left in the animatronic preview section. " Spirit Halloween﻿ replys "Don't worry... I can add more slots." THATS MEANS THERE MIGHT BE MORE PROPS!!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

That's awesome news! It's exciting to see the peeks, it's like getting presents!


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

I found this on spirit http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gm-black-light-bubble-fogger/


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

scarecrow1006 said:


> i found this on spirit http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gm-black-light-bubble-fogger/


OMG, i was going to get the bubble fogger i'm glad i didn't so i can get this!!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

that's on my list ,btw is that new for 2013? just wondering


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> that's on my list ,btw is that new for 2013? just wondering


Yes its new for 2013. I found it in the New Décor for 2013 section.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Yes its new for 2013. I found it in the New Décor for 2013 section.


yes,i might get it on discount if i don't spend all of my money


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd like to see it in action before I make any decision on it.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I got lucky 2 years ago and got the Bubble Fogger at Target's 90% clearance for $6. I haven't used it yet, but maybe this one will go that cheap too if Target sells it.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

This year, I want the Crouching Limb eater zombie boy, convulsing nurse, and the madame morbida which might be gemmy. There might be a remake leatherface too


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh come on, I really want to see it too. bye the way, I am braden from youtube


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> I got lucky 2 years ago and got the Bubble Fogger at Target's 90% clearance for $6. I haven't used it yet, but maybe this one will go that cheap too if Target sells it.


I don't think there is a big difference of the bubble foggers, they are the same but the black light one has a small black light on it. You just need the black light fog bubble juice, and a black light.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> I got lucky 2 years ago and got the Bubble Fogger at Target's 90% clearance for $6. I haven't used it yet, but maybe this one will go that cheap too if Target sells it.


people at stores always hide them  it's like some kind of easter egg hunt


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

http://blog.gemmy.com/halloween-preview-reaper-archway/
This is a new gemmy inflatable


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

This is the rock a bye baby prop. Its called gruesome granny


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152379657215400&set=pb.84599900399.-2207520000.1373306403.&type=3&theater


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

If you check the Tekky Toys website on page 7 and 8 of their Halloween props, you will notice they have yet another nine new products without images. At least 3 of them this time have names and descriptions; The Window Creeper, Standing Animated Owl, and Hanging Singing Reaper. It sounds like all of them are smaller props, but at least they are something new.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool Thanks for the info!


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I would guess the window creeper and animated owl are the ones on Target's site, but the singing reaper and other products are a mystery. Making them that much more interesting.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I swear. I'm in love with the Corn Staller prop. The thing is over 7' tall! If I can find cheaper than Spirits price, I might just have to get it. It would amazing in my corn maze I'm doing this year.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i wish spirit could just make the price cheaper  i like the cornstalker since i saw it but sadly now i have to pass....


----------



## azjscott (Jun 18, 2010)

Penumbra..... CornStalker is one of my had to haves this year. I ended up paying $160 with shipping from a seller on e-bay. Brand new in the box...arrived in perfect condition. It was the best deal I could find before the season....


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Gemmy will have a life size reaper at Lowes seen on this thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/124804-2013-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores-37.html


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Cool. It looks like Lowe's will be getting the Black "Lights Alive" reaper this year. I wonder where the white version will be sold.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Gemmy will have a life size reaper at Lowes seen on this thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/124804-2013-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores-37.html


With the tangle of multicolored lights, it looks like Christmas threw up inside of his robe...


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I chuckled when I read that. That may very well be true.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

I think that there might be another Leatherface animatronic off the newer remake movie


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Braden Horror Haunt Productions said:


> I think that there might be another Leatherface animatronic off the newer remake movie


That definitely would be a cool prop, but I'm not so sure they would make it. It seems like Gemmy's props have been getting less and less scary each year. With our luck they will probably make the new Wicked Witch from that Disney Oz movie.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

When peope in this thread say "I think..." do you guys actually have info about whatever your talking about or are you just guessing or hoping? I haven't heard any rumors regarding what a Gemmy Official would be or even if there will be one, yet people keep talking about them like they know something. If people have specific info, can you please post it for all of us to see, otherwise, is there any way we can be specific that its just speculation. I know this is a predictions thread, but there is also a lot of real news in here and it can get frustrating when I read something and have no idea if its true or not. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Braden Horror Haunt Productions said:


> I think that there might be another Leatherface animatronic off the newer remake movie


Ya, it seems like gemmy might be making licenced figures off of classic Halloween movies like borris Karloff frankenstein, and the wicked witch. And they might not make any horror one for a long time. But who knows.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i think i will get both life sizes from lowes this year i was surprised about lights alive and the new witch ,second year i was amazed by both lifesizes


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I doubt there will be a licensed figure. Today might be Spirit's last preview. So if it doesn't show up today or tomorrow when they update their website, I'm afraid there just won't be one this year.

Gemmy has obviously put to much "effort" into inflatables to even care about anything else. Sad, but true.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Penumbra said:


> I doubt there will be a licensed figure. Today might be Spirit's last preview. So if it doesn't show up today or tomorrow when they update their website, I'm afraid there just won't be one this year.
> 
> Gemmy has obviously put to much "effort" into inflatables to even care about anything else. Sad, but true.


I hate how gemmy really seems to careless about listening to their fans all they focus on now are Airblowns! Some are cool but most are generic and too cutesy a four year old can literally come up with some of these designs  Also for the past few years most of their life sizes have been witches and skeletons where are the mummies vampires and zombies? What happened to the creative Gemmy ?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> I hate how gemmy really seems to careless about listening to their fans all they focus on now are Airblowns! Some are cool but most are generic and too cutesy a four year old can literally come up with some of these designs  Also for the past few years most of their life sizes have been witches and skeletons where are the mummies vampires and zombies? What happened to the creative Gemmy ?


maybe many of those annoying parents that complain how scary something is like the woman on youtube that complained how spirit is so "scary" i mean if they hated the creative gemmy why not keep it to yourself....


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Exactly, people today really want a leatherface, Donna the dead which is getting remade , and more scary props. I hated how last year gemmy made so many cutesy halloween props and others that fans wouldn't want.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Penumbra said:


> I doubt there will be a licensed figure. Today might be Spirit's last preview. So if it doesn't show up today or tomorrow when they update their website, I'm afraid there just won't be one this year.
> 
> Gemmy has obviously put to much "effort" into inflatables to even care about anything else. Sad, but true.


You are correct, I am a bigger fan of lifesizes than inflatables


----------



## Ogdog (Jul 24, 2013)

Check Trendy Halloween...I've seen him there for under $150.00 http://www.trendyhalloween.com/The-Corn-Stalker-Life-Sized-Animated-Prop-P17098.aspx


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Spirit has posted some videos for the following not sure if they have been there though

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/yj-evil-rag-doll/ http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mp-hanging-clown/

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/yj-bloody-bag-jokes/ http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gm-color-changng-dropping-head/


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Penumbra said:


> I doubt there will be a licensed figure. Today might be Spirit's last preview. So if it doesn't show up today or tomorrow when they update their website, I'm afraid there just won't be one this year.
> 
> Gemmy has obviously put to much "effort" into inflatables to even care about anything else. Sad, but true.


Well, you seam to be right, gemmy is putting a lot more effort in to inflatables then life sizes, there should be better life sizes because more people like those. Gemmy should listen to there fans, and they obviously don't, they are just selfish and do what they want.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Braden Horror Haunt Productions said:


> Well, you seam to be right, gemmy is putting a lot more effort in to inflatables then life sizes, there should be better life sizes because more people like those. Gemmy should listen to there fans, and they obviously don't, they are just selfish and do what they want.


Think that you may have that backwards. The reason why Gemmy makes so many inflatables is because many more people (perhaps not here on the forum, but nationwide) buy more of them than would buy a Leatherface or whatever licensed character animated prop. *shrug*


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Think that you may have that backwards. The reason why Gemmy makes so many inflatables is because many more people (perhaps not here on the forum, but nationwide) buy more of them than would buy a Leatherface or whatever licensed character animated prop. *shrug*


Ok, but there are still a lot of people who want lifesizes so I think gemmy should also make good lifesizes too


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

To add to what Saruman said, there needs to be interest, not just from a couple hundred people, but tens of thousands, since that is roughly how many are made when mass-produced. if you had a petition with twenty- thousand signatures, it might convince the retailers (who choose to buy, then resell Gemmy's products) that if they were to sell these animatronics, they would actually be sold. I have a great appreciation for Gemmy's life-size animatronics, but I feel that it may very well die out. Atleast for a time.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

It looks like there won't be a licensed figure from Gemmy this year. But at this point, I just don't care. I have been supporting them for years and years, hoping they would get back on track. But I have become so frustrated with them after this year. 

Next year I would not at all be surprised if their merchandise was 100% Airblown. I understand that inflatables are popular, and I don't blame Gemmy at all for producing them, but at the rate they are making them right now? Heck no.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Limb eater zombie boy


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> Next year I would not at all be surprised if their merchandise was 100% Airblown. I understand that inflatables are popular, and I don't blame Gemmy at all for producing them, but at the rate they are making them right now? Heck no.


I fully agree that it is overkill regarding the inflatables. They may gain business from moving solely in that direction, although I have the feeling that they would lose _at least_ as many buyers. I may not be fortunate enough to head a multi-million dollar company, but I have enough sense to know that excluding those who have supported you in the past and helped you to grow to that level is practically begging for trouble. What is to keep customers from moving to another company that makes animatronics, then _not_ coming back once the inflatables trend has run its course and Gemmy decides to get back in the game? _No one_ is infallible...


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gi-hanging-phantom-ghosts/ I found this on Spirits website I think its a gemmy It reminds me of the Face out ghost also a lot of gemmy props light up this may be interesting.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gi-hanging-phantom-ghosts/ I found this on Spirits website I think its a gemmy It reminds me of the Face out ghost also a lot of gemmy props light up this may be interesting.


i agree it looks like a gemmy


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The ghost is pretty cool. While it _may_ be Gemmy, it is most likely Forum Novelties or Sunstar, I'd guess.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Well Gemmy has now announced there is no new licensed Figure for this year


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's the quote from Gemmy on their Facebook.


Gemmy Industries @Paul -- Unfortunately, no. There's not a new licensed one for this year. Next year is always a possibility, however.

Like · Reply · 49 minutes ago


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Well...that's it. There is not much to say other than that. I thought they were improving year after year until they were back to what they used to be, but I was wrong. If it's either the stores buying these things, or Gemmy themselves, this year they have said that they have no interest in their animation anymore. Oh well, there's always next year.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Tekky posted setup videos for the Jumping Critter and Dead Humor Rising Clown on their Youtube page.


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

My question on FB, "Are you doing a License Halloween prop this year (2013) ??????? Evey one on Halloweenforum.com is very disappointed as there is no word on this. Can I get a Yes or No please?? Thanks"

Gemmy Industries @Paul -- Unfortunately, no. There's not a new licensed one for this year. Next year is always a possibility, however.

SAD SAD SAD !!!


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

hawk7 said:


> My question on FB, "Are you doing a License Halloween prop this year (2013) ??????? Evey one on Halloweenforum.com is very disappointed as there is no word on this. Can I get a Yes or No please?? Thanks"
> 
> Gemmy Industries @Paul -- Unfortunately, no. There's not a new licensed one for this year. Next year is always a possibility, however.
> 
> SAD SAD SAD !!!


You have got to be kidding me


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> Here's the quote from Gemmy on their Facebook.
> 
> 
> Gemmy Industries @Paul -- Unfortunately, no. There's not a new licensed one for this year. Next year is always a possibility, however.
> ...


You have got to be kidding me


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

hawk7 said:


> My question on FB, "Are you doing a License Halloween prop this year (2013) ??????? Evey one on Halloweenforum.com is very disappointed as there is no word on this. Can I get a Yes or No please?? Thanks"
> 
> Gemmy Industries @Paul -- Unfortunately, no. There's not a new licensed one for this year. Next year is always a possibility, however.
> 
> SAD SAD SAD !!!


 This is the very first year in 8 years that they haven't made one.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey, let's not lose hope. Other companies have started to make licensed props. Morbid Enterprises has made some great high-quality figures these past few years. (I loved their Regan prop.)


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> Well Gemmy has now announced there is no new licensed Figure for this year


yep, it really sucks


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

they said something about better props or something like that for 2014


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> they said something about better props or something like that for 2014


Sounds good, but talk is cheap; I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't really get why Gemmy cares about their airblowns so much and animation so little. I remember it used to be the other away around back when the same airblown could sell at various stores for years and most weren't exclusive to the store they were sold. And the thing is they were popular and successful So why is Gemmy trying so hard on their airblowns now? I get that they have to change it up a bit but why not let some of them sink in for a few more years?


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

It's eventually gonna get to the point where Gemmy will be the family oriented company, and Tekky, Morbid, and Magic Tower will have scarier props.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

It's something to think about.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

I Have no idea how Gemmy will survive a year without ANYTHING at Spirit.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, to be honest, Gemmy's items haven't sold very well lately. During their last big 75% off sale or whatever it was on their site, they had the ghost girl for something like $90?? And they still have them. If you look at their site, they still have many Gemmy items from 2-3 years ago, and they aren't going anywhere. If that is any indication of how they all sell, then I can't blame Spirit for not picking up one or two life-sizes. 

Just have to face the facts.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Just have to face the facts.


A major one is that they are overpriced, which is a large part of why the props remain in stock instead of selling; reasonable _starting_ prices would help them to move more briskly and in greater quantities, which companies need to realize.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

This Is my time of the year, as far as Spirit's Facebook page. From August to October, they have contest, after contest, to win cool props. I 'll be entering In all of 'em.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

What were the prices on Spirit's animatronics back in 2005-2010? I've only known about Spirit since 2011.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> I don't really get why Gemmy cares about their airblowns so much and animation so little. I remember it used to be the other away around back when the same airblown could sell at various stores for years and most weren't exclusive to the store they were sold. And the thing is they were popular and successful So why is Gemmy trying so hard on their airblowns now? I get that they have to change it up a bit but why not let some of them sink in for a few more years?


Because the guy across the street who isn't THAT into Halloween will buy an airblown. WE will buy scary stuff, more expensive & complicated stuff, but they want to make money & airblowns fly off the shelves to people that don't even really decorate for anything. My aunt & uncle who don't do much outside own several for Christmas because the grandkids like them.

They're easy to set up, just plug & go, grandma with her bad hip can do it, they take up less space to store, kids love them & they make a pretty good impact for the money. One big airblown & you're decorated. I get it. It's not my scene but I totally understand it.

We're not their audience. Not that some here don't do airblowns, but for the most part we're not their target audience with that stuff. It sucks but it's the sad truth.

As long as there's others to take their place, like Morbid or Tekky or whoever, it will be OK.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

The reason some of the Gemmy figures at SpiritHalloween didn't sell is because they did such a poor job on them. Take the Gemmy Frankenstein lifesize, if it would have really looked like Boris Karloff with better clothes they would have sold out in a flash, but the funny character type face was terrible.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> What were the prices on Spirit's animatronics back in 2005-2010? I've only known about Spirit since 2011.


Oh, much cheaper. I remember they had Gemmy's "Count Vigor" in 2006, and it was selling for $99.99. If it had been selling today, it would probably go for more than twice that.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

prestonjjrtr said:


> The reason some of the Gemmy figures at SpiritHalloween didn't sell is because they did such a poor job on them. Take the Gemmy Frankenstein lifesize, if it would have really looked like Boris Karloff with better clothes they would have sold out in a flash, but the funny character type face was terrible.


To use the Karloff face is expensive. The family owns the rights to his likeness they have to approve of the use & they get paid for it every time you see a Karloff version of Frankenstein for the most part. That's why for a very long time you didn't see the Lugosi Dracula when you saw Universal Monsters stuff. The family was in litigation to let them use the Lugosi likeness & eventually they settled something & now you see Lugosi's face as Dracula when you see Universal Monsters stuff. Prior to that it was some other generic face on the Universal Monsters Dracula merchandise.

I'm sure there's plenty of knockoffs out there that don't pay royalties to the Karloff or Lugosi family but that happens with everything from shoes to purses.

Spirit wouldn't be one of those companies that would use the likeness without permission & royalties. They're too high profile for that nonsense & couldn't get away with it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

Braden Horror Haunt Productions said:


> Ya, it seems like gemmy might be making licenced figures off of classic Halloween movies like borris Karloff frankenstein, and the wicked witch. And they might not make any horror one for a long time. But who knows.


Atleast morbid makes licenced figures but there kinda trashy compared to gemmy. I love the lifesize regan prop but it takes a lot of work just to get her to look nice and it doesn't have that gemmy feel. This is my first year not getting a gemmy prop in 5 years!  I hope morbid gets better props and that don't break as easly. and I am still looking out for the lifesize freddy kruger gemmy remake prop. I need one before it's to late.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

RCIAG said:


> To use the Karloff face is expensive. The family owns the rights to his likeness they have to approve of the use & they get paid for it every time you see a Karloff version of Frankenstein for the most part. That's why for a very long time you didn't see the Lugosi Dracula when you saw Universal Monsters stuff. The family was in litigation to let them use the Lugosi likeness & eventually they settled something & now you see Lugosi's face as Dracula when you see Universal Monsters stuff. Prior to that it was some other generic face on the Universal Monsters Dracula merchandise.
> 
> I'm sure there's plenty of knockoffs out there that don't pay royalties to the Karloff or Lugosi family but that happens with everything from shoes to purses.
> 
> Spirit wouldn't be one of those companies that would use the likeness without permission & royalties. They're too high profile for that nonsense & couldn't get away with it.


I'm totally aware of the royalties issue with the Chaney, Karloff and Lugosi families. However, Spirit has had no trouble licensing other figures, so they definitely could have done the same with Frankenstein so that the sales would have been much better.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

One Thing I have noticed is that whenever we see early pictures of Gemmy props they always end up being Prototype or Cancelled which leads me to believe we wont be seeing the Sister or Boney Maloney anytime soon.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> This is the very first year in 8 years that they haven't made one.


your right, almost every year gemmy had a licenced figure and what licenced figure got made in 2004


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Braden Horror Haunt Productions said:


> your right, almost every year gemmy had a licenced figure and what licenced figure got made in 2004


I think it was Freddy Kruger I'm not sure he may have been 2005.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> Atleast morbid makes licenced figures but there kinda trashy compared to gemmy. I love the lifesize regan prop but it takes a lot of work just to get her to look nice and it doesn't have that gemmy feel. This is my first year not getting a gemmy prop in 5 years!  I hope morbid gets better props and that don't break as easly. and I am still looking out for the lifesize freddy kruger gemmy remake prop. I need one before it's to late.


Ya, morbid props are kinda cheesy and look fake, and break easy, the walking dead teddy bear girl was a dud kind of.
Same for me, I won't be getting a gemmy prop for a while


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> To use the Karloff face is expensive. The family owns the rights to his likeness they have to approve of the use & they get paid for it every time you see a Karloff version of Frankenstein for the most part. That's why for a very long time you didn't see the Lugosi Dracula when you saw Universal Monsters stuff. The family was in litigation to let them use the Lugosi likeness & eventually they settled something & now you see Lugosi's face as Dracula when you see Universal Monsters stuff. Prior to that it was some other generic face on the Universal Monsters Dracula merchandise.
> 
> I'm sure there's plenty of knockoffs out there that don't pay royalties to the Karloff or Lugosi family but that happens with everything from shoes to purses.
> 
> Spirit wouldn't be one of those companies that would use the likeness without permission & royalties. They're too high profile for that nonsense & couldn't get away with it.



This is incorrect. 

Universal Studios owns the likeness rights to Boris Karloff*. Sara Karloff cut a deal with them a few years back. This is why the Universal Studios Monsters logo features a Karloff Frankenstein. His image can be used without any additional fee in any licensed merchandised. The only thing a company would need to acquire is the Universal Monsters license, which the manufacturer did. Karloff's image is included in all such deals. There are a couple of (private) caveats to this, but not for figurine manufacturers - Sideshow, Diamond Select, Gemmy, etc. The Karloff name appears in the promotion and his face appears on the box. The reason it doesn't look like Karloff is because it was a horrible sculpt. Plain and simple.

As for Lugosi, Lugosi, Jr. is no longer working with Universal Studios, hence there will only be generic Dracula items from them (at this point). Lugosi, Jr. is licensing his father's Dracula image on his own via the (public domain) Dracula stage production, in which his father appeared. Universal is not involved in any of this -- not the model kits, not the new mask. The short working relationship between Lugosi and Universal began in the year 2001 and ended around 2008. It is no more. 

Presently, the Chaney estate is battling Universal Studios over use of the Chaney likeness, meaning there will probably be fewer Chaney Wolf Man items in the near future.

*It should also be noted that Sara Karloff maintains certain rights to her father's likeness, but will not receive any additional licensing fees from manufacturers creating Karloff monster merchandise, thus making Universal the de facto owner. Regardless, no additional licensing is necessary if working with Universal.


----------



## chaseb (Jul 7, 2013)

I work at Spirit I unloaded the truck shipment there were no licensed animations I don't think there's going to be any this year


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I have an application in at my Spirit, but I haven't heard anything yet. My application said recieved but still nothing yet. I went to the location and other then the poster on in the window there was zero activity inside so I hope to still get a call from them.


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> its from gemmy?


Sure is from gemmy.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Did anyone see my bulletin board thread?


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

The new witch is on Lowes website but says nothing about head movement http://www.lowes.com/pd_470017-8066...uctId=50040716&Ntt=gemmy&Ns=p_product_price|0 It looks like the only life size Lowes will have this year.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Bulletin Board thread? What are those? (clearly I have not seen yours)

Why is it that the head dropping reaper cost $129 last year when that had mouth and head movement, but this witch has MAYBE head movement and lights for $10 less?  Are LEDs that expensive? Just wondering.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> The new witch is on Lowes website but says nothing about head movement http://www.lowes.com/pd_470017-8066...uctId=50040716&Ntt=gemmy&Ns=p_product_price|0 It looks like the only life size Lowes will have this year.


How many caged skeletons has Gemmy made all there years? Lol.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

For some reason the caged skeleton is $6 less and the new shaking tree airblown is $10 less than they were last year. I was expecting the tree to be more..


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Hmm... I may buy the tree at that price. I was thinking about buying the new witch as well, but if all she does is light up I'm not so sure.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I would say about 6-7 total. They made a small one in 2000, then remade it a little differently in 2005. They had another small one on his knees holding chains also about 2005, which they then made into the 3ft on that has been at lowes. They then made the life-size one, the target version, and the new standing one. I could have missed some, but that's all I can think of right now. 

Hey, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CREEPY-RISI...ltDomain_0&hash=item5d428e3c93#ht_2365wt_1091 it's like the gemmy rising skelliton and witch,


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

That's from Improvements. I thought it might be Gemmy when I first saw it too, but the half face, half skull thing doesn't seem like their style.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*a few days ago on facebook I asked morbid enterprises if they were making any life size animatronics and they said yes and I from what I read in the message it looks like they're making beetlejuice*


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Grandin Road has a life-size animated Beetlejuice. That might be it.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*yeah that's it. that's what they said in the comment when they replied to me. do you have a pic of it*


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I have a link to the page:

http://www.grandinroad.com/life-size-beetlejuice-animated-figure/halloween-haven/animated-lifesize-halloween-figures/547542?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=5

Hope you like it.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

at the price of the witch and reaper i might get both


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

heres the lowes reaper, which has no animation, it looks a little christmassy
http://www.lowes.com/pd_470029-8066...=1&currentURL=?Ntt=gemmy+halloween&facetInfo=


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

On Gemmys website They have uploaded a new Halloween Banner for Halloween hopefully the website will be totally updated soon.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Oooh, they do. That's exciting. The pirate that was at Lowes last year appears to be making a comeback also.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

This was mentioned earlier in the thread, but there's been no discussion since, and now there are videos available. There will be a lunging "Graveyard Dolly" this season as well. I'm guessing the manufacturer is Tekky given that the mechanism looks like the jumping spider mechanism:






This video makes the lunging action look terrible. Its probably because they have the blanket spread out, which causes friction when the jump happens. Here's another video, which looks a little better:






I'm considering this one, since it fits my theming for this year. I've made a whole bunch of creeped-out dolls, it would be nice to conceal an animated one among the bunch to surprise people with.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Oooh, they do. That's exciting. The pirate that was at Lowes last year appears to be making a comeback also.


I'm very Glad he is. He wasn't sold at Lowes around and I was disappointed it looks great. But I bet he's going to be sold at Menards this year 
Also Gemmy has added 1 new inflatable to their website hopefully the site will be updated more throughout the day.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

It's not tekky many manufacturers make cheap looking copies of their jumping products.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

TheMonsterSquad: Why would they pin the blanket down? It looks like it was held down under that fence, slowing the jumping motion.

Scarecrow1066: I know, right? No Menards here either. And oh boy, another airblown. It is a sign they are updating soon, though.

thepropfinder: Really? I didn't know the lunging products were being ripped off. It looks like something Tekky would make. And it is with their lunging werewolf and zombie in the second video.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Right now there updating the airblowns they just need to put the pictures in.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Ten bucks says Gemmy only updates their inflatables.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

If that happens, I'll change my user name.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i like the lighting slideshow


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Did anyone else notice that there are three versions of the LightSync pumpkin? I like the leaf feet on the BJ Wholesale club version, but like that the Home Depot version sings two songs. Hmmmm, choices.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i bet people will get confused and get ticked off when they get the wrong one


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Welp, looks like I was right. Gemmy has only updated their Airblown section. Guess its time to change that username #1fan.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmmm, it appears so. What do you think of...Tekky's#1Fan?


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Keeping true to my soon to be new user name , Tekky has added new products and set-up/demo videos to their site. Never realized the Pop-Up Ghost or the Reaper Bust was theirs.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Keeping true to my soon to be new user name , Tekky has added new products and set-up/demo videos to their site. Never realized the Pop-Up Ghost or the Reaper Bust was theirs.


How do you change/edit your username? I'd like to capitalize my name, but i'm not sure how to do it?


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

awokennightmare said:


> How do you change/edit your username? I'd like to capitalize my name, but i'm not sure how to do it?


contact the website, that is how I did it


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Did anyone else notice that there are three versions of the LightSync pumpkin? I like the leaf feet on the BJ Wholesale club version, but like that the Home Depot version sings two songs. Hmmmm, choices.


Speaking of Bj's has anybody been there yet? they usually get a Big inflatable from Gemmy and _used_ to get life sizes from them too. They were pretty well priced from what they had.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> Welp, looks like I was right. Gemmy has only updated their Airblown section. Guess its time to change that username #1fan.


Gemmy's animated selection this year is a real disappointment. I mean really, they don't even show the new animated decorations (Of the few that were released) on their website? Next year I would guess they will have nothing animated at all, except of course animated Airblowns.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

I think gemmy may update there website again for everything else. But then again knowing gemmy they will probably add just 1 or 2 things...


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i wish they made a young michael myers from both remake and original and comes with a free clown mask it would have been a cool thing for this years halloween aniversary


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Does anyone else think that it would be cool if Gemmy took their blood drip lights, changed the color from red to an electric green, and marketed them as slime drip lights? I would seriously think about buying those if they were a reality.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Does anyone else think that it would be cool if Gemmy took their blood drip lights, changed the color from red to an electric green, and marketed them as slime drip lights? I would seriously think about buying those if they were a reality.


thats a great i dea i was thinking of something like that


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Gemmy is updating there website again this time its the décor section(pretty much porch greeters and these things called pumpkin push ins)


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i'm guessing gemmy is uploading the small/less wanted stuff first then in september the big stuff


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Gemmy has added some life sizes and animated stuff and it looks like this is a Menards exclusive http://www.gemmy.com/Life_Size_Skeleton_Pirate_p/62460.htm . Menards why can't you be everywhere!?


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

BUMP-A-Roo!!!!


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Gemmy has added even more stuff including candy containers and lighted décor they have some stuff I wouldn't expect from them.

I wonder if this http://www.gemmy.com/Lighted_Hanging_Phantom_p/64386.htm is any different from this http://www.gemmy.com/Lighted_Hanging_Phantom_p/63279.htm the new one is $10 cheaper since spencer's will have them both we will be able to compare

The bat shown on there website is different than the one posted on Facebook. http://www.gemmy.com/Animated_Bat_Candy_Bowl_p/64182.htm

You may or may not remember but last year a website called arret sales had a ton of canceled gemmy items this is one of them http://www.gemmy.com/Color_Changing_Skull_p/62945.htm

To be honest I love how gemmy has crossed cool lighting effects with sound and some even animation.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I am actually surprised. I did not expect Gemmy to add this many things in their site. (outside of inflatables of course.)


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

Gemmy acualy has got some good animated decor this year.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

thank god there wasnt more inflatables than animated stuff tbh lights alive is better than i expected but skinnier than him in the photo's


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I wonder if Night Fright Mike really will be at Lowe's this year, or if that is just a mistake.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

it could be the third life size in most lowes


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

*Gemmy lifesizes*

There is a pirate skeleton and head dropping witch at menards. It seems like the witch with fogging cauldron is back


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

There is a really cool new "Scary Teddy Bear" available at Halloween City this year, and it's made by Gemmy! Maybe they are getting back on track and making scarier things... http://www.halloweencity.com/product/scary+teddy+bear+13in.do?navSet=255945


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> There is a really cool new "Scary Teddy Bear" available at Halloween City this year, and it's made by Gemmy! Maybe they are getting back on track and making scarier things... http://www.halloweencity.com/product/scary+teddy+bear+13in.do?navSet=255945


How do you know it's gemmy?


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> How do you know it's gemmy?


 it has the gemmy purple button on it and makes gemmy sounds.


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> There is a really cool new "Scary Teddy Bear" available at Halloween City this year, and it's made by Gemmy! Maybe they are getting back on track and making scarier things... http://www.hallowescary+teddy+bear+13in.do?navSet=255945


 I am actualy like it! The sounds are creepy.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

If you look closely on the right foot you will see:


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> If you look closely on the right foot you will see:


I saw that too. It also has sounds that only gemmy makes.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

CCdalek said:


> There is a really cool new "Scary Teddy Bear" available at Halloween City this year, and it's made by Gemmy! Maybe they are getting back on track and making scarier things... http://www.halloweencity.com/product/scary+teddy+bear+13in.do?navSet=255945


Now that's cool but what bothers me is why isn't on their website why wasn't shown in the preview don't they know this is the type of stuff we want to see from them and not an army of mostly bad airblowns?!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> How do you know it's gemmy?


CCdalek is correct; I saw it at the store today and looked at the tag



Scarecrow1006 said:


> Now that's cool but what bothers me is why isn't on their website why wasn't shown in the preview don't they know this is the type of stuff we want to see from them and not an army of mostly bad airblowns?!


Same thought. This gargoyle (resin for a change, rather than foam) is made by Gemmy, but also was not shown, thanks to the wonderful inflatables hogging the 
preview


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

HalloweenGuy101 said:


> I saw that too. It also has sounds that only gemmy makes.


That's so cool


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

Did anyone notice this is what donna the dead sings?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

Also on Halloween city they have this http://www.halloweencity.com/product/rat-eating+zombie+head+9in.do?navSet=255948 it's an old gemmy prop from a while ago remade


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> Did anyone notice this is what donna the dead sings?


The bear? Well, at least they are making use of their older sound files, I guess I would have liked if it had growled as I thought that it may have done when I first saw it; went home and found it online only to be disappointed that it did not (still a neat prop, though).


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i'm buying the teddy when halloween city is open


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i'm buying the teddy when halloween city is open


I _wanted_ to buy it, but the bear was $25 there, when it is $20 online (and, as expected, not available at the time when there happens to be free shipping at Party City's website, regardless of price).


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

hmmmm i may need to see it in person the size of it sounds pretty good i still want him though


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Wait, so you're all telling me that _Gemmy_ made something scary this year? And not just "creepy" but somewhat frightening? Nooooo.  Why have we not heard this before now?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

till now  lol


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

What sounds does it make? My computer will not let the sounds play.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

It has the same sound as floating donna the dead( a creepy version of Ring Around the Rosie )


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

You mean the one with the black cloth? Gotchya.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> It has the same sound as floating donna the dead( a creepy version of Ring Around the Rosie )


But at the end they added in "I miss my teddy bear"


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> But at the end they added in "I miss my teddy bear"


So _that_ is what it says... I bought the thing and _still_ could not figure some of it out If anyone goes to Halloween City, tell the cashier that it is $19.99 online and see if they will give you that price instead, as I was able to get the woman to honor it.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Do you have in person pictures Garth?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> Do you have in person pictures Garth?


Yeah, I would like to see some pictures of him as well.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> But at the end they added in "I miss my teddy bear"


That makes him even cooler. Plus, if you listen closely right before that, the girl singing says "I love my teddy bear..." and THEN she says "I miss my teddy bear". If you ask me, that makes him even creepier. I love it!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Auditioning for a part in the upcoming _Toy Story_ Halloween special, along with its buddy, Monkey Chimes


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> So _that_ is what it says... I bought the thing and _still_ could not figure some of it out If anyone goes to Halloween City, tell the cashier that it is $19.99 online and see if they will give you that price instead, as I was able to get the woman to honor it.


I Don't Have a Halloween city, and they don't let you buy online so maybe we can make a deal with someone that does.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> I Don't Have a Halloween city, and they don't let you buy online so maybe we can make a deal with someone that does.


If the Halloween City store happened to be closer, I would gladly run back and buy one for you, but _none_ of the locations are nearby this year Just give it a bit of time and they should have that (and other items) available to order online


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Auditioning for a part in the upcoming _Toy Story_ Halloween special, along with its buddy, Monkey Chimes


Hmm... That would be a tough decision. I think I would give this one to the Zombie Teddy Bear though.  Thanks for the picture, by the way.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You're welcome, CCdalek.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Auditioning for a part in the upcoming _Toy Story_ Halloween special, along with its buddy, Monkey Chimes


Wait! I've seen that face before on another Gemmy prop. What was it? Hmmm. (thanks for the picture too.  )


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i love the zombie teddy


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> Wait! I've seen that face before on another Gemmy prop. What was it? Hmmm. (thanks for the picture too.  )


Either way, I do not own whatever was given that face prior, so I am fine with it being repurposed for the bear. Not a problem, Penumbra.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Slightly off topic, but since Tekky Toys have not been mentioned for awhile, I thought I'd add that they have been adding volume controls to props this year. 

It's another step for them, and another awesome function their props can have. That, plus the timers and interactivity they have been incorporating. I wonder what other cool things they could add next year.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> Slightly off topic, but since Tekky Toys have not been mentioned for awhile, I thought I'd add that they have been adding volume controls to props this year.


That is an excellent idea. As much as I adore him, Deady Bear sure could have used volume control...


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

In case anyone is wondering I found out what this does http://www.gemmy.com/Lighted_Hanging_Phantom_p/64386.htm its face lights up and talks. But here is the problem it has the exact same phrases as the Green face out ghost only in a different voice.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> In case anyone is wondering I found out what this does http://www.gemmy.com/Lighted_Hanging_Phantom_p/64386.htm its face lights up and talks. But here is the problem it has the exact same phrases as the Green face out ghost only in a different voice.


can you make a video or send a link of a video?


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Next time I go to spirit I'll take a video. I can't seem to find any videos of it but don't feel bad its nothing amazing your not missing out.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

just a question who made skeeves the butler? one of my friends told tekky it broke so please reply if you know


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> just a question who made skeeves the butler? one of my friends told tekky it broke so please reply if you know


It is not tekky toys, I don't know who made it


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

GemmyHallloween stolen sound track!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW I sent Tekky Toys an online question about whether we can buy the TNT box separately. Spirit has it boxed with the clown and I already have a number of thrashing props and REALLY don't need another one. I'll let you guys know if they send me a response. Probably wouldn't hurt for them to hear from others of you so inclined as I am. I want to do a haunted mine shaft one year and I love the box just as it is to use.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

What is up with the twilight twittcher sound track in this


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

It's funny because canadin props have better soundtracks.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i might get the ghost reaper  i hope i get him cause most life sizes are small now i'm crossing my fingers


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Omg!!!! They stole Donna the Dead's sound track!!!!!!!


----------

